# Der Tag an den WoW starb!Für Mich!



## kushial (18. Mai 2011)

Dies ist ein versuch der analyse des veränderten spielverhaltens. Eigentlich ist das alles aus dem bauch rausgeschrieben drum keine groß-kleinschreibung und teilweise wohlmöglich merkwürdiger satzbau. 

Classic spieler werden vielleicht wissen warum ich das schreibe, alle anderen wissen es danach vielleicht^^

Rein subjektiv, wie gesagt einfach aus dem bauch raus. 

Wer interessiert ist mag es lesen alle anderen fangen besser garnicht an 


ich glaube blizzard hat sonen hoffnungslosen punkt erreicht an dem man das spiel nicht mehr weiter betreiben kann ohne nen zu starken schnitt machen zu müssen. wie ein autofahrer der um dem gegenverkehr auszuweichen in den graben fahren muss.

die welt ist viel zu vielfältig geworden, es gibt ZU viel zu tun, das ziel ist den spieler in jeder minute seiner online-zeit zu beschäftigen, ihn auf die jagd nach irgendwelchen erfolgspunkten, rüstungen, marken etc zu schicken. permanent.

das schafft ein enges netz an erfolgserlebnissen, verspricht komerziellen erfolg da die spieler weniger dazu neigen abzuspringen in down-phasen in denen man nicht weiterkommt wie es ja beim leveln von 1-60 zu classic zeiten schon passieren konnte.  

Gab genug leute die nichtmal einen charakter auf 60 gespielt haben bevor sie wieder aufgehört haben weil das teilweise frustrierend war irgendwo in der pampa 5 mal an nem boss zu sterben und jedes mal 15min laufzeit zur leiche zu haben (um sich dann wiederzubeleben und aggro zu bekommen und zu sterben weil man low life hat um dann wieder 15min zu laufen um dann...   )

was dabei nicht beachtet wurde ist das ein großteil des spiels, der für mich viel vom suchtpotential das wow für mich zu classic zeiten hatte (spiele seit kurz nach deutschland release) ausgemacht hat, einfach in diesen down-phasen stattgefunden hat. 

welcher 60er hatte noch nicht unzählige lowies durch zul'farak gezogen? 
oder stundenlang vor if/og duelle gemacht? 
oder den halben spieltag vorm warsong eingang verbracht um auf ein bg zu warten, dabei die lowies ausgelacht die ihre ersten noobmäßigen duell-versuche vorgeführt haben. 
wer war nie beteiligt an raids auf unterstadt die morgens um 6 erfolglos abgebrochen wurden weil jeder sich verlaufen hatte? 

man hat sich ja nicht mal geärgert das man zum kloster ne halbe stunde gebraucht hat weil man für die gruppensuche schon ne stunde gebraucht hat. auch der ein oder andere wipe wurde da gern mal verziehen, man hat lieber mehr oder weniger konstruktiv nach einer lösung gesucht weil nen neuen tank finden eine echte zerreißprobe für jede gruppe sein konnte. 
wer hat nicht stundenlang mobs in tyrs hand gekloppt mit der hoffnung auf ne righteous orb oder n kreuzfahrer rezept.

ich erinner mich an sehr lange open pvp sessions zb. in crossroads oder stranglethorn die keinerlei sinn oder zweck hatten nur dem puren zeitvertreib dienten. 
es gab auch mal zeiten da gabs viele gildenfeiern und hochzeiten in regelmäßigen abständen bei denen alle sinnlos rumgestanden sind und sich mit ingame-bier und emotes vergnügt haben. 
alterac gabs eigentlich nur zu hauptgeschäftszeiten freitag samstag sonntag und wenn ma eins offen war dann hat das schonmal 4+ stunden gedauert.

wie lange habt ihr keinen waldfürsten mehr im alterac gesehen? macht ja auch keiner mehr die quests da drin es geht nur um die paar ehre für den win und wieder raus. wenns ma länger dauert wird gemosert. 
mittlerweile sind ja sogar die exploits langweilig geworden. wer erinnert sich nicht an die gms die auf einem mal vor einem standen wenn man die ganze gilde nach hyjal geportet hat 
 welcher mage hat auf 60 nicht mindestens 2 leute nach old ironforge gesheept. 
auch das töten von den komischen jägern mit asiatischen namen die in felwood gefarmt haben, konnte zeitweilen recht amüsant sein.

der ganze server war irgendwie sone einheit. man hat in fraktionen gedacht. die horde war wirklich das böse, nicht nur ne fraktion die man auch jederzeit wechseln konnte. 
man hat sich n bisschen mehr in die geschichte reingelebt, auch wenn man das garnicht wollte. 
ich hab auf nem pvp und nem pve server gespielt beides keine rp server. 
man war immer kollegial zu allen leuten man hat dem 'nachwuchs' n bisschen unter die arme gegriffen. 

war auch notwendig kommunikativ zu sein, ohne connections hatte man fast keine chance in annehmbarer zeit eine instanzgruppe zu finden. desto mehr leute auf der freundesliste desto einfacher schließlich wurden lowies auch irgendwann 60^^ 

man kannte alle großen gilden auf dem server und auch die berüchtigsten spieler der gegnerischen fraktion die jeden fertig gemacht haben. man hatte irgendwie respekt vor den leuten mit den ersten t2 teilen, das war n stück harte arbeit 40 mann zu koordinieren. jeder classic spieler hat mal auf der gildenhomepage seine dkp nachgeguckt 

ich finde es schade das blizzard nie versucht hat das spiel an den wurzeln zu verändern. es wurde immer nur scheiße oben drauf gestapelt. der spielcontent geht nicht fließend ineinander über, der wechsel ist viel zu krass das passt alles nicht mehr in das gefüge der alten welt. es wirkt einfach wow-untypisch. 
den stärksten optischen bruch gabs da mit burning crusade, das world design war absolut unpassend völlige themaverfehlung, obwohl ich das addon spielerisch nicht schlecht fand (wotlk fand ich war genau umgekehrt^^). diese lila plasma-welten haben einfach nicht in das bild gepasst das man von wow hatte.

es wurde immer nur hinzugefügt viel zu wenig entfernt oder verändert, was man zb an dem hohen unterschied an life/mana beim 'addonwechsel' merkt, anstatt den alten content zeitgerecht zu verändern und sinnvoll nach und nach zu erweitern wurde der spieler komplett davon entfernt und in einen anderen kontinent versetzt. es liegt so viel unbenutzter guter content brach den man wunderbar der zeit nach mit neuer technik und geschichte hätte nutzbar machen können. 

dadurch kommt meiner meinung nach ne starke räumliche trennung zwischen den low lvl und high lvl bereichen. als 60-70er hat man in der alten welt nix verloren. 
deswegen glaub ich ist die kommunikation n bisschen mehr abgerissen weswegen natürlich auch weniger geholfen wird. man ist beim leveln immer einsamer geworden, teilweise ist man alleine in gebieten. 

das macht das leveln natürlich langweiliger und noch ernüchternder da ja sogar das leveln eigentlich mal eine kommunikative, helfende und handelnde community vorrausgesetzt hat. 
drum musste der content einfacher gemacht werden und vor allem dafür gesorgt werden das die leute sich nicht mehr so lange im low lvl aufhalten damit sie nicht frustriert sind. 

ein trend der dazu führt das das ganze spiel nur noch im endgame stattfindet, und endgame bedeutet spätestens seit dem (automatischen) instanzfinder nur in der hauptstadt, in instanzen oder bgs oder in den 3 daily quest hubs rumzulaufen. das sorgt für wenig abwechslung das nichts tun wird immer langweiliger vielleicht weil sich die spieler weniger begegnen. oder weil sie sich einfach nicht mehr begegnen müssen.
 das spiel wird anonym. damit ist der teufelskreis perfekt^^ 

das was vorher die community übernommen hat wird nach und nach durch spielmechanik ersetzt. open pvp war immer witzig und hat spaß gemacht. mit bc hat blizzard versucht das zu fördern die ansätze waren aus meiner sicht gelungen sind nur daran gescheitert das die spieler sich nie in den open pvp institutionen aufgehalten haben weil da nix war. 
warum wo hingehen wo nix ist wenn man in der gleichen zeit auch was sinnvolles machen kann? 
also baut blizzard den tausendwintersee und tolbarad. 

die suche nach instanzgruppen stockt, die spieler beschweren sich lieber im forum anstatt auf dem server mit den leuten zu reden die folge daraus ist der instanzfinder. 

quests sind zu verwirrend die leute kennen sich nicht aus. anstatt im chat zu fragen (da is ja keiner mehr) muss immer mehr im internet nachzufragen und addons von einem drittanbieter benutzen, blizzard hat angst vor frust und hilft nach. 

so muss man mittlerweile garnicht mehr wissen was man macht, man macht einfach. auch werden die questgebiete immer unwichtiger, die geschichte is noch unwichtiger und unpräsenter als sie es eh schon war. die erfahrung die alle mal gemacht zu haben wird unwichtig, noobs brauchen keine hilfe mehr, wieder nen kommunikationsabbruch.

allgemein finden die spieler keinen spaß mehr an allen dingen die das spiel so zu bieten hat. man wird so weit von 'pflichten' der 'community' eingeengt die eigentlich nur vom virtuellen schwanzvergleich herrühren. die spieler interessieren sich nur noch für zahlen. weite teile des spiels gehen verloren. 

das spiel wird trotz dem mittlerweile riesigen content und der uuuunglaublichen 'abwechslung' immer kleiner. der tätigkeitsbereich wird so eng weil ALLES sinnlose radikal wegfällt. 

blizzard braucht ein mittel um das zu bekämpfen also kommen die erfolge. man macht deichselt das einfach so das die spieler das was einmal sinnlos war jetzt als sinnvoll betrachten und es machen. aber moment was steht dabei eigentlich im vordergrund? ahja 10 erfolgspunkte genau. 

das ganze führt einfach zu ner unkreativen atmosphäre. den spielern ist nicht mehr langweilig sie MÜSSEN was tun um mitzuhalten. langeweile schafft bekanntlich ideen und diese fehlen auf spielerseite. diese ersetzt blizzard durch immer freakigeres leveldesign und seltsame haustiere und reittiere. komisch das das die meisten garnicht mehr interessiert und wenn dann nur noch wegen dem 50-reittiere erfolg. 

mit classic wollten alle 30min walljumpen um zu sehen das irgendwo am arsch der welt noch n leeres haus rumstand. mittlerweile setzt blizzard eine riesige abwechslungsreiche spielwelt hin und niemand guckt sie sich an. die community wird ein unkreativer, fauler, passiver haufen der nur folgen und jammern kann. hat irgendwie inflationäre züge^^

es war mal so das in diesem spiel alles eins war. man kann das mit der gesellschaftlichen entwicklung von der feudalzeit bis heute vergleichen. mit classic war man immer gnom magier. man sollte gnome besser gut leiden können, wechseln war nicht möglich. man war immer gnom magier. in jeder situation, ob im raid, beim rumsitzen vor if, im alterac oder im auktionshaus. 

man musste sich identifizieren, dein name war wichtig daran wusste man wer du bist. in der 'modernen industriegesellschaft' ist man im bg ein nachtelf schurke. im raid ist mal healschami aber in heros geht man gerne auch mal in dualspecc mit. die identifizierung geht verloren, alles wird zu nem datensatz und das nicht in den datenbanken sondern in den spieleraugen (eq check dala mitte).

Aaaalles dient nur noch dem zweck. eine leere hülle, diese welt ist völlig in sich zerfallen nur der plumpe psychologische effekt des erfolgssystems hält dich noch am ball. und vielleicht die restcommunity die, wie in der industriegesellschaft  sich immer mehr auf die privaten bereiche hinter verschloßenen türen zurückzieht.

diesen trend kann man glaub ich nur wieder umkehren indem man content grundlegend verändert und sehr viel rauskürzt. man muss das gesamtkonzept auf diät schicken, die spieler ins kalte wasser schmeißen und zusehen das sie sich selber was einfallen lassen. 

das ist leider nicht mehr möglich, dieser ganze komplex ist so aufgeblasen das ein verlust von vielen spielern sehr schmerzhaft wäre. und es würden viele abspringen, man kennt wow ja nur bequem alles was in die andere richtung gehen würde wäre so frustrierend das alle lautstark nörgeln würden (zb schwere hero inis mit cata start) und im endeffekt würden die spielerzahlen stark sinken.

irgendwann wäre man dann mal wieder am anfang. bei wenig spielern. und die community würde vielleicht auch wieder funktionieren. dann merkt man vielleicht das rollenspiele einfach nur was für leute sind die sich damit beschäftigen möchten. 
in der freien marktwirtschaft würde man das als 'nischenprodukt' bezeichnen. man kann das wahrscheinlich nicht kommerzialisieren ohne das die einzigartigkeit verloren geht, siehe musikindustrie (oder is das ne illusion von mir?). verdammt das ist ein rollenspiel und plötzlich flashen da 40 jährige hausfrauen mit 3 kindern drauf ab (nix gegen euch) die noch nie computer gespielt haben. 12 MILLIONEN spieler, is da nicht irgendwie klar das das nicht mehr so funktionieren kann wie es mal sollte?

ich bin ein freund der classic-server theorie. das wäre wunderbar. 
alle leute die den hype fahren spielen auf nem mainstream server und die 40k die wirklich wow spielen wollen sind auf den classsic servern unterwegs. 

ein ganz natürliches filterverfahren. alle die da nicht hingehören hören eh wieder auf. dann wären wir wieder am anfang, eigentlich wäre das wie nen neues spiel rauszubringen. ein rollenspiel in den kinderschuhen was nur von leuten gespielt wird die sagen wir mal eine affinität für solche spiele haben und der rest zockt weiter den siebenunddreißigsten teil von need for speed. ohne medienrummel, ziemlich verbuggt, etwas ernüchternd an manchen stellen, nicht ausgereift aber communitylastig.

meiner meinung hat blizzard zu viel auf die community gehört, sich zu viel die addon seiten zu rate gezogen hat. um das ganze zu verdeutlichen möchte ich es mit der schule vergleichen. wenn du dich an deine schulzeiten zurückerinnerst, denkst du dann an schulaufgaben schreiben, dem lehrer zuhören und mathe-aufgaben oder an rauchen aufm schulklo, lehrer verarschen und ähnlichen blödsinn? was wäre wenn die lehrer unsere wünsche immer akzeptiert und umgesetzt? wäre quatsch machen dann noch interessant gewesen?

oder sagen wir so blizzard hat immer nur auf die technischen sachen geachtet. In den zeiten als es noch n vorschlagsforum gab ( vielleicht hats n grund warums das nicht mehr gibt?) gabs da drin wunderbare vorschläge die teilweise relativ sinnfrei waren aber potential hatten das spiel stimmig (!!) zu erweitern.

blizzard hat es geschafft das spiel objektiv immer besser zu machen und bei allen gründlichen überprüfungen der kampflogs übersehen das sich das spiel von innen aushöhlt. nur die fassade ist stehen geblieben.

Zur erklärung: ich bin seit mitte bc nur noch gelegenheitsspieler und zock alle jubeljahre mal n bisschen weil ich das spiel an sich mag (so wie jetzt mit cata). aber irgendwie is auch das jetzt verschwunden. hab mit cata wieder angefangen weil das addon versprach die abwärtsfahrt nach den regeln der alten schule zu bremsen, und durch die tatsache das alles neu ist die community mehr zu binden aber das ist nicht eingetreten. ich ärger mich lange darüber ich mag mal wieder richtig schön wow spielen und nicht das was das spiel jetzt darstellt. ich sehne mich nach einem classic server und hab beschloßen jetzt mit 'neu-warcraft' aufzuhören weils mich wirklich traurig macht zu sehen wie oberflächlich das alles geworden ist.

ich hab versucht wieder anzufangen um dieses gefühl mal wieder zu bekommen, dieses unbeschreibliche gefühl um zu merken das ich ein völlig anderes spiel spiele das einfach nicht vermag mir das noch einmal zu geben. 
blöd das ich das erst jetzt gemerkt hab, die letzten monate seit cata-release hätte ich sinnvoller verbringen können.



eure meinung würd mich interessieren...


----------



## Derulu (18. Mai 2011)

Schöner Blog...

BTW: Das schöne an Classic war, dass es "neu" war (und das nun mal für wirklich jeden, es gab nicht den Spieler, der seit einem Jahr dabei ist und den der schon seit 6 Jahren dabei ist, es gab nur "Newbies" )ein Gefühl, das nur vorhanden ist, solange etwas nicht "zur Routine" wird...und ganu dieses Gefühl ist das was man vermisst. Ein neues Auto ist auch toll, allerdings hat man sich irgendwann daran gewöhnt, dann ist es für die Meisten nur noch ein Auto. Eine Beziehung ist auch am Anfang "aufregender" und prickelnder wenn sie relativ "frisch" ist, auch sie wird über kurz oder lang allerdings für die meisten zu Routine (spätestens dann, wenn aus Verliebheit Liebe wird...)


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Mai 2011)

WALL OF TEXT^^

Is halt so das Blizzard das Spiel immer mehr für Casual spieler ausgelegt hat, was auch mehr Kohle bringt. Kann man nix machen.

Andererseits wird das Spiel aber auch immer ausgelutschter, altes wird neu aufgebacken, im Grunde genommen ist es immer das gleiche


----------



## HolyTauren (18. Mai 2011)

Also wenn man will kann man WoW druchaus noch so spielen wie es vor 4 oder 5 Jahren mal war. Ich habe das Glück eine Gilde gefunden zu haben die A: Immer gemeinsam levelt,inis geht und jetzt auch raidet (Start mit dem 60er Content) B:Wie eine Familie zusammenhält und gemeinsam durch (Kommunikation im Gildenchat und im TS (Ohne IMBA-ROXXOR gequatsche)) spaß hat und C: Auch für nicht Ingame Relevante Probleme da ist.


----------



## Lechien (18. Mai 2011)

denke auch, das Spiel ist das, was Du selbst daraus machst. Du hast doch selbst alle Möglichkeiten Dir z.B. eine Ol-Content - Gilde zu suchen und nur die "alten" Gebiete zu spielen. Du findest sicherlich noch Gleichgesinnte die nicht nur auf Endcontent aus sind. Es gibt halt jetzt für jede Art von Spielern Möglichkeiten, das Spiel zu spielen, wie er/sie es will. Manche wollen nur questen, andere entspannen, wenn sie ne Stunde angeln, Duelle kannst immer noch machen und Du hast auch als Nicht - Raider ne Chance, dir einigermassen passendes Equip zu erarbeiten. Es trennen sich automatisch "gute" und weniger "gute" Spieler wenn es um Dungeons oder Raids geht. Andererseits hat nun auch der beruftätige und vielleicht schon etwas ältere Gelegenheitsspieler eine Chance einen Dungeon kennenzulernen - diese hattest Du früher nicht so (hast ja selbst geschrieben, dass man Leute kennen mußte). Die Zeiten ändern sich halt und das ist gut so, stell Dir vor, wir würden auf dem Stand der 1930er Jahre stehen geblieben sein. Such dir aus wow das aus, was dir am meisten Spass macht und das geniesse dann :-)
Ich freu mich jedenfalls, dass ich mit neuen Twinks nicht mehr bis lvl 40 laufen muss um dann festzustellen, dass ich immer noch nicht genug Gold hab um reiten zu lernen - hab zu classic bis lvl 48 kein mount gehabt :-( . Manches ist halt einfacher geworden, es gibt aber immer noch genug Dinge, die echte Herausforderungen sind und genug Dinge, die einfach Spass machen.


----------



## DeusPayne (18. Mai 2011)

Ohne Dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen. Ich denke eher, die Überschrift sollte lauten "Der Tag, an dem ich starb".
Für mich sind das immer die selben Diskussionen der ewig gestrigen. Wenn ich z.B. auf eine Party gehe, sage ich nicht früher war alles besser,
sondern passe mich der neuen Gesellschaft/Stimmung an. Deine Grundeinstellung lässt ein positives befinden, in Bezug auf WOW, gar nicht mehr zu.
Nein, es ist nicht mehr das Spiel von früher, wie alles im Leben passt sich auch WOW den neuen Bedürfnissen an.
Wenn ich an den Anfang von WOW denke (für mich, kurz vor erscheinen von BC), dann denke ich im ersten Moment auch, da war alles besser. Auf den zweiten (objektiven) Blick gesehen, fallen mir soviel Sachen ein, die mich damals einfach nur tierisch aufgeregt haben, dass ich denke heute ist alles besser. Die Wahrheit wird (wie fast immer) irgendwo dazwischen liegen.
Man sollte der Entwicklung positiv entgegensehen, das gibt einem die Chance Spass an etwas zu haben.


----------



## HolyTauren (18. Mai 2011)

Lechien schrieb:


> denke auch, das Spiel ist das, was Du selbst daraus machst. Du hast doch selbst alle Möglichkeiten Dir z.B. eine Ol-Content - Gilde zu suchen und nur die "alten" Gebiete zu spielen. Du findest sicherlich noch Gleichgesinnte die nicht nur auf Endcontent aus sind. Es gibt halt jetzt für jede Art von Spielern Möglichkeiten, das Spiel zu spielen, wie er/sie es will. Manche wollen nur questen, andere entspannen, wenn sie ne Stunde angeln, Duelle kannst immer noch machen und Du hast auch als Nicht - Raider ne Chance, dir einigermassen passendes Equip zu erarbeiten. Es trennen sich automatisch "gute" und weniger "gute" Spieler wenn es um Dungeons oder Raids geht. Andererseits hat nun auch der beruftätige und vielleicht schon etwas ältere Gelegenheitsspieler eine Chance einen Dungeon kennenzulernen - diese hattest Du früher nicht so (hast ja selbst geschrieben, dass man Leute kennen mußte). Die Zeiten ändern sich halt und das ist gut so, stell Dir vor, wir würden auf dem Stand der 1930er Jahre stehen geblieben sein. Such dir aus wow das aus, was dir am meisten Spass macht und das geniesse dann :-)
> Ich freu mich jedenfalls, dass ich mit neuen Twinks nicht mehr bis lvl 40 laufen muss um dann festzustellen, dass ich immer noch nicht genug Gold hab um reiten zu lernen - hab zu classic bis lvl 48 kein mount gehabt :-( . Manches ist halt einfacher geworden, es gibt aber immer noch genug Dinge, die echte Herausforderungen sind und genug Dinge, die einfach Spass machen.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Alleine hier im Forum gibt es genug Leute die WoW auf die unterschiedlichsten Arten spielen. (Ich meine jetzt im speziellen Gilden). Ansonsten kann ich dir nur die "Wächter der Zeit" ans Herz legen.


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (18. Mai 2011)

Gut geschrieben !!!! Ich denk es liegt an den WoW Spielern.Ich selber spiel seit BC und da war das verhalten im Spiel komplett anderst.Früher wurde zusammengehalten in inis,Raids wenn man 5-7 wipte egal lweiter versuchen auch nach Stunden noch.Heute wird mehr gestritten soblad was net klappt wird rumgeflamt,rumgeheult das hat zufolge das man sich bei Blizz ausheult und Blizz dann anfängt es zu ändern leichter machen einfacher machen.Somit ändert sich es immer mehr das Spiel.Im Endeffekt sind wir Spieler dran schuld wie WoW wurde.


----------



## HolyTauren (18. Mai 2011)

Bumblebee1893 schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben !!!! Ich denk es liegt an den WoW Spielern.Ich selber spiel seit BC und da war das verhalten im Spiel komplett anderst.Früher wurde zusammengehalten in inis,Raids wenn man 5-7 wipte egal lweiter versuchen auch nach Stunden noch.Heute wird mehr gestritten soblad was net klappt wird rumgeflamt,rumgeheult das hat zufolge das man sich bei Blizz ausheult und Blizz dann anfängt es zu ändern leichter machen einfacher machen.Somit ändert sich es immer mehr das Spiel.Im Endeffekt sind wir Spieler dran schuld wie WoW wurde.



Man findet solche Leute noch immer. Nutze evtl mal nicht den Dungeonfinder sonder frage im Handelchannel oder in der Gilde nach und mache deine Instanzen mit ihnen. Wenn du keine Gilde hast die auf Dinge wie Freundlichkeit und Zusammenspiel achtet Gründe eine oder gehe gezielt auf die suche nach solch einer Gilde. Du wirst sicher fündig.


Und @TE Du solltest den Threadnamen ändern: "Der Tag an dem WoW für MICH starb." denn tot ist WoW noch nicht.


----------



## kushial (18. Mai 2011)

da habt ihr recht, es ist aber leider auch so das viele ego geworden sind.aber das ist normal das die Menschen so werden, das Spiel ist ja so aufgebaut,mehr level,mehr gold,mehr dps,mehr item level,mehr mehr mehr. Viele werden richtig vernaart und verlieren ich Gemeinschaftsgefühl,manche hatten ja noch nicht mal eins.

Ich mache das beste draus und habe ein weg gefunden Spass zu haben,allerdings wird man mehr und mehr von der sehr schlechten Comm, immer mehr eingeengt.Da kann man nix machen ausser auf durchzug schalten.

@HolyTaure, ja hbe ich gemacht,passt besser!


----------



## HolyTauren (18. Mai 2011)

kushial schrieb:


> Ich mache das beste draus und habe ein weg gefunden Spass zu haben,allerdings wird man mehr und mehr von der sehr schlechten Comm, immer mehr eingeengt.Da kann man nix machen ausser auf durchzug schalten.



wie gesagt schau dir das Konzept an. Evtl. sagt es dir ja zu. http://www.wdz.trollpit.de/


----------



## kushial (18. Mai 2011)

@holy also das ist ja mal verdammt geil


----------



## HolyTauren (18. Mai 2011)

kushial schrieb:


> @holy also das ist ja mal verdammt geil



Ja^^ Das ist es wirklich. Vorallem weil wir eine echt tolle Gruppe^^ Gestern wollten wir unseren ersten Raidverscuh starten leider konnte dann einer der Tanks nicht und wir haben unsere Gruppe in einige Instanzgruppen aufgeteilt und hatten dann einen Tollen Abend in den Blackrock Instanzen.


----------



## Teiby (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab erst anfang BC angefangen WoW zu spielen. Jedoch hab ich großteils immer noch die Classiczeiten erlebt. Mit Level 45 hatte ich dann mein 60% Reittier und war schon mit Level 40 am Wegekreuz und hatte meinen Spaß. Ich war sogar schon mit Level 20 als Nachtelf in Mulgore und hab die Level 14 Wachen gekillt und alle lowlevel Spieler die mich angegriffen haben. Dort hab ich dann jemanden gekennengelernt mit dem ich heute immer noch in Kontakt bin und das ist nun über 4 Jahre her. Zusammen haben wir dann jede menge Mist gebaut (ich wunder mich das ich bisher immer noch keinen ban hatte) und Videos gedreht wie wir gesperrte Gebiete ausgekundschaftet haben. Immer mit jede menge Adrenalin (da es ja Verboten war und man en permaban bekommen könnte).

Wir hatten sogar unsere richtige kleine Gang und haben immer die Lowies gegankt, bis die highlevel Spieler kamen und uns kurz verjagt haben. Und als wir später dann das maxlevel hatten, ging das ganze anderst rum. Ich konnte umloggen und im handelschat fragen, wer meinen char kennt. naja das gab geflamme, aber ich war bekannt und das fand ich toll 
wenn ich das heute mach, ruckt das kein schwein.

außerdem konnte man immer auf die highlevel spieler aufschauen, ihr equip bewundern und hatte auch respekt vor dene. heute hat jeder das gleiche equip...keins sieht besonders aus.


----------



## Schanni (18. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an irgendwas was in jedem Menschen schlummert. 
Erinner dich an deine erste Freundin, wenn du heute drüber nachdenkst sagst du dir auch, Mensch warum hab ich mit Schluß gemacht?? Es war doch alles so schön was ich mit Ihr erlebt habe.
Aber ich sage dir du hattest damals verdammt gut Gründe.
Die Menschen erinnern sich immer nur an das gute das schlechte wird dank unser perfektes Gehirn einfach gelöscht.
Leider ist unsere Gesellschaft heute hier in unserem Staate so das wir uns das negative zu identifizieren leicht fällt.
Es ist leichter 10 Sachen zu finden die dich stören als 7 Sachen die gut sind in dein Leben.
Denk mal drüber nach, schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Fröstler (18. Mai 2011)

Ich gebe dir auf jeden Fall recht, denn WoW hat wirklich die schönen Seiten zerstört, du hast mich perfekt an alles dran erinnert, was einem jetz fehlt.

Mittlerweile ist WoW ein Standard Spiel geworden und man muss halt alle Sachen tun, die auch ja keinem anderen schaden.

Man muss auch sagen, dass WoW früher mehr Spaß irgendwie gemacht hat als heute.

Denn mir persönlich haben folgende Dinge in WoW sehr viel Spaß gemacht:

1. Walljumpen... war echt was schönes und man hat sich gefreut, wenn man es mal wieder auf das Dach des Auktionshauses in Eisenschmiede geschafft hat.

2. Open PvP... hat auch richtig Spaß gemacht, riesen große Schlachten stundenlang in Stranglethorn, Sturmwind oder Brachland. Aber es hat auch mal Spaß gemacht Lowies als Hordler in Westfall zu campen und die Npc's zu killen... Achja war das noch was feines...wo wenigstens die Wachen nur lvl 40 waren... heutzutage kann man sowas nicht mehr machen, da gleich beschissene 85er wachen überall sind, absolut lächerlich....es wird einem jeder kleinste Spaß genommen...Früher hatte ich mit meinem Bruder stundenlang Dörfer überfallen und einige Spieler gecampt und es hat Spaß gemacht und dazu noch schön mit Walljumping z.b. aufs Gasthaus und dann alles mit Kettenblitzschlag umgeroxxort. Heute kannste sowas vergessen, überall Wachen, die einen 100meter wegkicken und so etwas kein Fun macht....ich könnt noch stundenlang erzählen, aber ich möchte mal zum nächsten Punkt kommen. ^^

3. Es war noch ein richtig anspruchvolles Spiel, man konnte sich nicht mal eben locker paar Epics farmen.. Nein! Man musste sich stundenlang in Inis abquälen und da ging schonmal auch ein ganzer Tag wie z.B. der Sonntag für den Raid drauf. Aber, wenn man dann was erhalten hatte sogar Blaue Items, hat man sich riesig gefreut.

4. PvP Schlachten... Ich habe mir mühseelig den Titel Feldkommandanten erarbeitet, was Monate an Aufwand kostete, aber man hatte viel Spaß im Bg wie z.B Alteractal --> Da waren es wenigstens noch richtige Schlachten!! Und man hat sich umso mehr gefreut, wenn man den Titel errungen hat bzw die Stufe in diesem Falle Stufe 10.. so hat man sich früher eben halt Respekt verschafft. !!

5. Und genau man hat sich einfach mal den ganzen Tag in IF abgegammelt und alles beobachtet, und auch wenn ihr es nicht glaubt, aber so konnte man den Realm besser kennen lernen und man wusste dann immer .. "aha" das sind die richtig guten.. man hat halt die Bekannten Namen des Servers kennen gelernt die immer das beste EQ hatten und auch oft zu sehen waren.

Das Problem ist halt einfach, dass Blizzard die einzelnen Dinge mehr und mehr entfernt hat, die früher Spaß an WoW gemacht haben.
Ich muss dazu nochmal sagen, dass für mich Walljumpen, 12 Stunden Schlachten im Alteractal, Open Pvp und lange Raidabende mir richtig Spaß gemacht hatten. Außerdem hatte man Respekt vor einander und die Leute haben einen nicht gleich als NOOB oder so beleidigt, denn wer auf einem Realm mal etwas schlechtes gesagt hatte, der hatte gleich seinen ganzen Ruf auf dem Realm verbockt. Deswegen waren alle netter, weil man eben nur auf diesem Realm zocken konnte und mit ihm verbunden war.

Nicht wie heute wo alles Randombg's und Inis sind, da drehen sie doch alle ab, ist doch klar, haben ja nichts zu verlieren.


..Ok das reicht,erstmal und ich habe eigentlich nur das wiedergegeben was der TE geschrieben hatte. ^^

Aber ich wollte nochmal verdeutlichen was *MIR* früher an WoW vorallem Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## HolyTauren (18. Mai 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> 3. Es war noch ein richtig anspruchvolles Spiel, man konnte sich nicht mal eben locker paar Epics farmen.. Nein! Man musste sich stundenlang in Inis abquälen und da ging schonmal auch ein ganzer Tag wie z.B. der Sonntag für den Raid drauf. Aber, wenn man dann was erhalten hatte sogar Blaue Items, hat man sich riesig gefreut.



Wie so viele verwechselst du Zeitaufwendig mit Anspruchsvoll. Ich finde die Raidbosse heute sehr viel anspruchsvoller und kreativer als noch zu Classic. Du schriebst "abquälen". Ich muss mich schon im RL mit vielen Dingen abquälen. In einem Spiel sollte man Spaß und einen Ausgleich haben. Und spaß macht es ganz sicher nicht den ganzen Tag vor dem PC zu sitzen nur weil man ein Paar Pixel besser sein will.


----------



## Ichname (18. Mai 2011)

Richtig geiler Text!!

Obwohl ich erst Ende BC angefangen hab, kann ich mich richtig gut
mit classic identifizieren bzw. es mir sehr gut vorstellen. Und das hört sich meiner
Meinung nach richtig cool an (I want classic!! )
Schade, dass ich die Zeit nicht erlebt habe....

Btw gibt es oder wäre es eine Idee mal eine Petition für Classic Server
an Blizzard einzureichen? Wer weiß vllt ist es ja möglich....

MfG


----------



## Moi dix Mois (18. Mai 2011)

Also - auch wenn der Text en stückel ist fand ich es sehr interessant zum lesen(ich lese gerne) vorallen hat vilees was du angeschrieben hast mir meine anfangszeit wieder ins gedächnis gerufen. Vieleis was du so geschrieben hats habe ich auch so miterlebt- Open PVP im Brachland und Co. Duelle vor den Hauptstätten. Raids mit verlaufen der Spieler und halt die Community. Heute kann man froh sein, wenn man twinkt und im /1 channel irgendetwas fragt, das man wenigstens 1 Antwort bekommt- sogar wenn sie auch noch freundlich geschrieben ist anstatt motzig. Ich kann mich noch an schlingendorntalzeiten erinnern wo plötzlich die ganze arena mit allen Rassen und Klassen(Fraktion egal) voll war um sich um die Kiste zu streiten-da wurden gegen Geld Zusammenkünfte beschlossen und quasi "Söldner" angeheuert um das begehrte Stück zu bekommen, wo man auf einem PvP Realm wirklich nur 1 Fraktion wählen kann-heute tötet man welche auf dem gleichen realm "ausversehen" mehrmals hintereinander und nach 2 minuten bekommt man vom Ork Krieger "dummodawat" verbal eine reingedrückt, die Gebiete waren belebt-nicht nur mit low levlern sondern jedem "altersbereich" und es wurde-wie du geschrieben hast- sich ausgetauscht.

achja das waren schöne zeiten. nicht das ich jetzt classic hinterherweine-die addons haben auch nützliche neuerungen mit sich gebracht- aber im großen und ganzen ist es schade das sich im Endcontet wirklich alles nur auf die Hauptstätte und warten auf Inzen reduziert. Die paar 85 die man unterwegs trifft machen entweder irgendwelche Sachen für die man 10 Punkte bekommt oder gehen farmen für Hinz und Kunz. Man schaue sich doch mal SW an(bin zu 75% alli spieler) in SW gibts die portale in die neuen 80+ Gebiete. In Eisenschmiede kann man teilweise sein Echo hören(wenn der Char laut schreiben könnte, in Darnassus könnte man Brandrodung machen und in die Exodar könnteste reparieren und damit gleich wieder in den nächsten Kontinent krachen-kaum einer würde das mitbekommen weil ausser Twinks- und leute die ihre Ruhe haben möchten- sich jeder blos in SW oder OG aufhält.>Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde.

Vom Leveldesign kann ich dir bei BC nicht ganz zustimmen. ich fand eigentlich recht interessant das-wenn man durchs dunkle Portal in eine fremde welt geht- sie dann auch fremd aussehen sollte. Vorallen wenn die Orcs ja eigentlich(soweit ich geschichtlich weis) auch von nem anderen Planeten stammen und von dr brennende Legion so kriegerisch gemacht wurden. Von daher fand ich die Idee ganz gut mit anderem universum. Halt leider jetzt blos wieder ausgestorben weil es nur ein nötiger umweg ist zum gewünschten Ziel des Levelendes.

Ansonsten trifft es deine Aussage zum größten Teil auf den Punkt und es hat Spass gemacht diese zeilen zu lesen.


----------



## kushial (18. Mai 2011)

dem Stimme ich zu,es war früher nur anspruchsvoller,weil einige noch neu wahren und nicht vertraut waren mit den Mechaniken.

Der Faktor Zeit spielte dabei eine große Rolle.Zeit ist nicht Anspruchsvoll.

Mir geht es in großen und ganzen darum das die Menschen in wow nur noch Spielen wegen E Penis.


----------



## HolyTauren (18. Mai 2011)

Ichname schrieb:


> Richtig geiler Text!!
> 
> Obwohl ich erst Ende BC angefangen hab, kann ich mich richtig gut
> mit classic identifizieren bzw. es mir sehr gut vorstellen. Und das hört sich meiner
> ...



Ich wette dir würde es nicht so gut gefallen in Classic wie du meinst. Vorallem weil immer nur die guten Sachen genannt werden und nicht schlechten. 

Classic Server wird es nicht geben hat Blizzard schon oft genug verneint.
Im übrigen ist Blizzard auch gegen Petitionen.


----------



## Rundon13576 (18. Mai 2011)

Respekt,
ich kann nur zustimmen


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. Mai 2011)

Interessante Denkanstöße....

ich habe mal mein Hirn bemüht, und wie auch früher schon, hab ich festgestellt, dass mir mein erster Charakter am meisten Spaß bereitet hat:

die neue Welt stundenlang erkunden, einfach rumlaufen und nichts sinnvolles machen, was den Char weiterbringen könnte und solche Dinge.

Aber das kann man eben nur 1mal machen, dann ist es nicht mehr neu und spannend^^


Man muss sich eben damit abfinden, dass man WoW heutzutage kennt und oft gespielt hat.

Die AddOns gleichen sich, bestimmte Vorgänge wiederholen sich immer wieder...

und wenn das Spiel einem nicht gefällt, dann muss man eben aufhören und sich was neues, unbekanntes und dadurch spannendes suchen.



Zum Thema Community fällt mir auch nix positives ein,
früher habe ich öfters zufällig Leute kennen gelernt und mit denen dann für 1,2 Stunden was unternommen, was uns Spaß gemacht hat:
- Gebeite erkunden
-walljumpen 
-open PvP und anderen Blödsinn

Heute passiert sowas gar nicht mehr, dass ich zufällig mit netten Leuten iwas ingame mache.

Zum Glück hab ich rl-Kumpels und einige gute ingame/rl -Kumpels, mit denen man raiden gehn kann und paar sinnfreie Aktionen unternehmen kann^^
Da is man auf den Rest der Community nicht angewiesen, zum Glück, leider...


----------



## Naelas (18. Mai 2011)

@ Holy,

das mit deiner Gilde gefällt mir, darf man fragen wo/was du spielst und ob noch platz in eurer Gilde ist ?


gruß


----------



## HolyTauren (18. Mai 2011)

Naelas schrieb:


> @ Holy,
> 
> das mit deiner Gilde gefällt mir, darf man fragen wo/was du spielst und ob noch platz in eurer Gilde ist ?
> 
> ...



Ich spiele eine Orc Schamanin namens Kalindae auf Alleria in der Gilde "Wächter der Zeit".


Hier die Homepage:

www.wdz.trollpit.de


----------



## Marcion (18. Mai 2011)

in der tat nicht schlecht geschrieben



Derulu schrieb:


> Das schöne an Classic war, dass es "neu" war (und das nun mal für wirklich jeden, es gab nicht den Spieler, der seit einem Jahr dabei ist und den der schon seit 6 Jahren dabei ist, es gab nur "Newbies" )ein Gefühl, das nur vorhanden ist, solange etwas nicht "zur Routine" wird...und ganu dieses Gefühl ist das was man vermisst. Ein neues Auto ist auch toll, allerdings hat man sich irgendwann daran gewöhnt, dann ist es für die Meisten nur noch ein Auto. Eine Beziehung ist auch am Anfang "aufregender" und prickelnder wenn sie relativ "frisch" ist, auch sie wird über kurz oder lang allerdings für die meisten zu Routine (spätestens dann, wenn aus Verliebheit Liebe wird...)



THIS + bedenkt mal, wie viele spieler es zu classic (und auch zu bc-) zeiten gab? früher wurde man belächelt, wenn man sich als WoW-spieler outete, heute schreit kein hahn mehr danach... es ist nur logisch, das bei mehr leuten auch mehr - sagen wir mal - a.....löcher dabei sind. die gabs sicher auch schon zu classic und bc, aber die wurden dann auch schnell serverweit bekannt, und keiner hat mehr mit ihnen gespielt... dadurch, das WoW so ein massenphänomen wurde, hat die community natürlich stark verloren..
ich kann mich selbst noch an die classic-zeit erinnern... da habe die "großen" wirklich mal gern geholfen, und ich hab als lvl 40+ auch mal lowies durch dm u.ä gezogen, wenn ich nix besseres zu tun hatte... meine friendlist war voll mit leuten, die ich bei qten oder in inis getroffen hab... es war einfach alles viel lockerer und familiärer... alleine die chuck-norris-witz-spams im handelschannel, wo einer angefangen und der ganze server mitgemacht hat... oder die vom TE angesprochenen open-pvp-raids nach crossroads, wo man als lvl 30 miteinsteigt, selbst wenn die wachen einen dauernd zu brei hauen... arena von gurubashi war auch ein event für sich, das es sonst nirgendwo mehr gibt... ich könnte diese liste vermutlich ewig weiterführen...

der größte fehler blizz' ist in meinen augen der realmübergreifende df... würde man alles wieder auf den eigenen server beschränken, wären die wartezeiten vll länger, aber die kommunikation wäre wieder möglich... man hätte nur den vorteil, nicht mehr den handelschannel vollzuspammen und sich die anreise zu sparen...

von classic-servern halte ich nix, alleine wenn ich an die diversen änderungen denke, die das spiel wirklich angenehmer machen... als ich mit meinem hunter mit lvl 50 das einfache reiten + mount erwerben konnte, war ich der glücklichste mensch der welt... aber schon beim priester-twink war zum kotzen, weil nicht mal der aspekt des geparden vorhanden war  

ich seh eigentlich nur 2 möglichkeiten... mit dem spiel aufhören und sich was neues anschauen und dabei den reiz wieder verspüren, von dem Derulu gesprochen hat... oder solange durchbeißen, bis das massenspiel WoW vorbei ist und nur der harte kern aus den wirklich guten und netten leuten übrigbleibt


----------



## Topfkopf (18. Mai 2011)

Ich brauch den Text nichmal ganz zu lesen um zu wissen das das einer dieser "früher war alles besser" Threads ist. 

Soll ich euch classikfans mal was sagen? Wenn Blizz es so gelassen hätte, hättet ihr es nach spätestens 3 Jahren nicht mehr gespielt, punkt. Denn auch wenn es toll war so zu zocken wie damals, sich die epics zu erarbeiten, die legendären quests, das gruppenspiel usw., irgendwann hättet ihr Onyxia zum 10000000000. mal gekillt, Ragnaros auch, jeder ätte irgendwann sein fullepic angehabt und irgendwann hättet ihr euch alle auf dem Server so suchen können:

Ich suche den Hans Gerber, 21 Jahre alt aus mühlheim, Musterstraße 13, blond, 1,75 groß, schuhgröße 32. Charname ist Aelonics, der wollte gestern noch 4000000 Gold von mir geliehen haben für nen Screenshot, hat den wer gesehen, ich will den jetzt nicht anrufen.

Die ungeheure Menge Gold hättet ihr auch gehabt. Und screenshots wären das einzige Hobby gewesen...

Wenn blizz seinen Kurs beibehalten hätte, wer hätte dann Wow gespielt? Nur ihr, eingefleischte RPler, Fantasygamer, aber viel zu wenige um Blizzard zu finanzieren, das Abo hätte im gegenzug zum Aufwand 100€ pro monat kosten müssen. 

Classic war vielleicht toll, aber alles muss sich weiterentwickeln und macht dabei veränderungen durch. Für den einen positive, für den anderen negative. Findet euch damit endlich mal ab.


----------



## Fröstler (18. Mai 2011)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Wie so viele verwechselst du Zeitaufwendig mit Anspruchsvoll. Ich finde die Raidbosse heute sehr viel anspruchsvoller und kreativer als noch zu Classic. Du schriebst "abquälen". Ich muss mich schon im RL mit vielen Dingen abquälen. In einem Spiel sollte man Spaß und einen Ausgleich haben. Und spaß macht es ganz sicher nicht den ganzen Tag vor dem PC zu sitzen nur weil man ein Paar Pixel besser sein will.



So war das aber eben nunmal früher zu Classic Zeiten, es war zwar hart und "zeitaufwendig", aber umso mehr hat man sich gefreut, wenn man letztendlich seine Items bekommen hat oder der Boss nach 143Versuchen endlich lag. 

Mag sein, dass die Bosse heutzutage anspruchsvoller und kreativer sind als in Classic, aber... leider gibt es zu allem schon Raid-Guides und sonstiges und die Spieler erwarten heutzutage meistens schon, obwohl z.b. nen Raid grad erst neu draußen ist, dass man alle Bosse kennt. Dies war früher nicht der Fall.

Und ehrlich gesagt, mir hat das Raiden früher einfach mehr Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die Bosse heutzutage anspruchsvoller und kreativer sein sollen, das Problem ist das mit den Guides usw. WoW ist halt zu weit fortgeschritten und die Spieler erwarten, dass man alles schon kann und alles schnell, schnell geht, da sie es ja auch nicht anders mehr kennen, siehe Dungentool, wo man sich die Epics durch stumpfes hero gehen erarbeitet.

Ich bleib jedenfalls dabei, früher hats mehr Spaß gemacht, weil es eben keine Guides usw gab und alle irgendwie Noobs waren.


----------



## HolyTauren (18. Mai 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> So war das aber eben nunmal früher zu Classic Zeiten, es war zwar hart und "zeitaufwendig", aber umso mehr hat man sich gefreut, wenn man letztendlich seine Items bekommen hat oder der Boss nach 143Versuchen endlich lag.
> 
> Mag sein, dass die Bosse heutzutage anspruchsvoller und kreativer sind als in Classic, aber... leider gibt es zu allem schon Raid-Guides und sonstiges und die Spieler erwarten heutzutage meistens schon, obwohl z.b. nen Raid grad erst neu draußen ist, dass man alle Bosse kennt. Dies war früher nicht der Fall.
> 
> ...



Also ich freu mich noch immer wenn ich mal ein episches teil bekomme. Wie ich schon oft in diesem Thread gesagt habe, es gibt genug Gilden die nicht wert darauf legt ob man einen Guide gelesen hat. Da gibt es die Divise: Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Fröstler (18. Mai 2011)

@ Topfkopf

Ich sprech hier z.b. nicht nur von Raids und möchte mich auch keineswegs nur auf den Punkt konzentrieren.
Du solltest auch die anderen Punkte beachten wie: Open Pvp... wieso schafft man sowas gutes ab??? Walljumping.... auch hier die gleiche Frage ??? Das sind z.b. Dinge, die einem eine gewisse Freiheit in einem Spiel geben, sodass man machen kann was man will. Heutzutage fühlt man sich in WoW gefangen und man kann sich nirgends mehr richtig frei bewegen. Wie z.b. in Raidinis oder sonstwo überall diese dämlichen Unsichtbaren Mauern. Also ich find das ist ne Rückentwicklung als ne Fortentwicklung...Es geht eben darum, dass man früher Dinge machen konnte, die verrückt und eben halt anders waren. Dies macht ein Spiel aus, man macht mal auch andere Dinge als nur diese Standard Dinge: Inis,Raiden,Dailies... Ich mein damit z.b. Events wie ne Hochzeit in WoW oder so... all das ist verflogen bzw die Spieler machen immer nur das Gleiche und haben nicht kein Intresse mehr daran, obwohl solche Dinge gerade den Reiz früher in WoW hatten.

Lösungen für solche Dinge heutzutage wären:

Man gibt extra Belohnungen für diejenigen die Städte raiden gehen und wenn man eine beliebige Anzahl an Spielern in Sturmwind z.b. tötet. Aber sowas macht Blizzard eh nie, eben nur das ganze Standard Programm.... Mal sehen was noch alles passieren wird, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## HolyTauren (18. Mai 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> @ Topfkopf
> 
> Du solltest auch die anderen Punkte beachten wie: Open Pvp... wieso schafft man sowas gutes ab???



Das haben die Spieler angeschafft die zu Faul sind mal einen Fuß aus den Hauptstädten zu setzen. Ich wette du stehst auch nur in Og/Sw rum und wartest auf deinen BG/Ini Invite!


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Mai 2011)

Ichname schrieb:


> Richtig geiler Text!!
> 
> Obwohl ich erst Ende BC angefangen hab, kann ich mich richtig gut
> mit classic identifizieren bzw. es mir sehr gut vorstellen. Und das hört sich meiner
> ...



Classic war Qualitativ großer Bullshit. 
Unausgeglichene Klassen(Krieger = tank sonst kann er sich verpissen/usw.)
Viel zuviel farmzwang.
Von 40 Leuten in diesem total epischem Raid waren wahrscheinlich 5 AFK 2 waren nur am rezzen 1-2 palas nur am buffen, uvm. 

Classic Spieler reden sich das nur toll.
Classic Server wären nach einem halben Jahr auch wieder leergefegt.


----------



## kushial (18. Mai 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ich brauch den Text nichmal ganz zu lesen um zu wissen das das einer dieser "früher war alles besser" Threads ist.
> 
> Soll ich euch classikfans mal was sagen? Wenn Blizz es so gelassen hätte, hättet ihr es nach spätestens 3 Jahren nicht mehr gespielt, punkt. Denn auch wenn es toll war so zu zocken wie damals, sich die epics zu erarbeiten, die legendären quests, das gruppenspiel usw., irgendwann hättet ihr Onyxia zum 10000000000. mal gekillt, Ragnaros auch, jeder ätte irgendwann sein fullepic angehabt und irgendwann hättet ihr euch alle auf dem Server so suchen können:
> 
> ...



Du hst nicht den Hintergrund verstanden was ich meine das früher alles besser war.In diesen Fall wäre das echt Vorteilhft gewesen wenn Du das mal gelesen hast.Es geht mir um die Hintergründe,nicht um verherrlichungen das Classic besser ist.Wäre Die Community so wie früher , und die Welt belebter wäre WoW noch geiler als früher!


----------



## DaScAn (18. Mai 2011)

Früher war alles besser. Und ich spiele trotzdem noch, seit der Beta.
Man muss mit der Zeit und dem Spiel und der Community mitgehen. Wer nicht will, der geht.^^


----------



## Jordin (18. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Classic war Qualitativ großer Bullshit.
> 
> Classic Spieler reden sich das nur toll.
> Classic Server wären nach einem halben Jahr auch wieder leergefegt.



/sign

Nostalgiker = Gegenwartsflüchtlinge


----------



## Fröstler (18. Mai 2011)

Übrigens.. ich habe das auch schon an anderen Spielen gemerkt, ich nenn jetz mal als Beispiel "Lvl R" kennt wahrscheinlich keiner, aber das früher ein total geiles Rennspiel und kostenlos.. mittlerweile nur noch schrott das Spiel. Früher war das Fahrverhalten richtig gut, jetz alles schrott.

Gleiches kann man mit WoW vergleichen, natürlich nicht so Extrem wie von dem oben genannten, aber ich sag mal 1/3 von WoW ist schrott geworden mit dem Fortschritt. Der Rest ist Ok.

Ich weiß nicht ob das anderen auch geht, aber meiner Meinung nach verschlimmern sich Spiele mit der Zeit, desto mehr man dran rumfuchtelt. Das hab ich auch an Spielen wie Empire Earth gemerkt. Die 1 war top! die 2 schon nur noch schrott....
Gleiches auch für Nfs...früher wars ja net schlecht mit nfsmw und so... aber mittlerweile auch nur noch schrott...

Aber ich will mal nicht zuweit vom Thema abweichen, wollte nur verdeutlichen (meiner Meinung nach) das einige Spiele sich oft rückentwickeln. Bei WoW geht es noch, aber so wie es aussieht, wird es sich irgendwann auch im totalen Schrott verwandeln.

PS: Sorry für den Begriff "schrott" aber find ich passend. Also nicht zu ernst nehmen, nicht das ihr denkt bei mir ist alles schrott, nein, es gibt auch durchaus Spiele, die gut sind und sich auch gut weiterentwickeln, ich nenn da mal ColinMcRae... Rally spiel, wurde bisher immer besser.... aber naja egal.. ist auch denk ich mal ansichtssache. Ich jedenfalls so das Gefühl, dass sich manche Spiele verschlechtern, durch rumgeschraube... so nun reichts aber...


----------



## kushial (18. Mai 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Übrigens.. ich habe das auch schon an anderen Spielen gemerkt, ich nenn jetz mal als Beispiel "Lvl R" kennt wahrscheinlich keiner, aber das früher ein total geiles Rennspiel und kostenlos.. mittlerweile nur noch schrott das Spiel. Früher war das Fahrverhalten richtig gut, jetz alles schrott.
> 
> Gleiches kann man mit WoW vergleichen, natürlich nicht so Extrem wie von dem oben genannten, aber ich sag mal 1/3 von WoW ist schrott geworden mit dem Fortschritt. Der Rest ist Ok.
> 
> ...



da wo du gerade Rennspiele sagst, need Gran Turismo für Pc^^


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Classic war Qualitativ großer Bullshit.
> Unausgeglichene Klassen(Krieger = tank sonst kann er sich verpissen/usw.)
> Viel zuviel farmzwang.
> Von 40 Leuten in diesem total epischem Raid waren wahrscheinlich 5 AFK 2 waren nur am rezzen 1-2 palas nur am buffen, uvm.
> ...


Ansichten sind unterschiedlich. Ich persönlich fand Classic die beste und interessanteste Zeit von WoW. Und Krieger nur Tank und sonst für nix zu gebrauchen? Never!  Mit dem richtigen Skill, Equip und 'nem Healer im Rücken waren Krieger im PvP richtige Schnetzler und im PvE auch ordentliche DDs.

"Farmzwang" hast du heute genauso noch in WoW, bzw. ist es nicht besser geworden. Das Hauptziel von den meisten Spielern in WoW, ist immernoch so schnell wie möglich max. Level zu erreichen, um zu raiden, Arena oder BGs zu machen, um sich in der Itemspirale nach oben drehen zu können. Heute farmt man, genauso wie damals, Ruf bei Fraktionen, um sich dort Dinge kaufen zu können, man farmt Achievements, Berufsskills, etc.

AFK-Leute hast du in Raids heute immernoch, egal ob 10er oder 25er, genauso in 5er Gruppen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ansichten sind unterschiedlich. Ich persönlich fand Classic die beste und interessanteste Zeit von WoW.



War sie auch, aber nur subjektiv, weil eben alles neu und aufregend war und es deshalb auch ne gute Community gab.
Von aussen berachtet war Classic jedoch eine sehr dürftige Veranstaltung. sein wir doch mal ehrlich.


----------



## garak111 (18. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend,
Dem TE kann ich nur teilweise zustimmen. Das eigentlich absolut tolle und niemals vergessende Erlebnis in Klassik war halt einfach nur das "Neue". Eine riessige Landschaft, stundenlang konnte man von Norden nach Süden, hat neue Flecken erkundet und war überrascht  (und nebenbei mal ganz schnell tod) wenn man in ein vom level zu hohes gebiet gekommen ist. Das Gefühl mit 40 Mann/Frau loszuziehen und onyxia und die anderen Raidbosse zu erledigen, war ein eindruckvolles Erlebnis. ABER: Wo licht ist, ist auch schatten. Und das wird zu schnell vergessen bzw nicht erwähnt oder mir kommt es so vor, das manche, die sowas in einem Forum posten, niemals von beginn an dabei waren. (möchte ich dem TE aber nicht unterstellen). Bin auch einer der ersten stunden und konnte zu Klassik-Zeiten immerhin noch 5 bosse in naxx legen.
Mal zu Erinnerung an alle Nostalgiker:
- Warteschlange beim einloggen. 
- Gruppensuche für instanzen stundenlang. Ich glaube, zu Beginn waren nicht mal die Hauptstädte im channel verbunden
- Wieviele konnten den wirklich raiden???? Nur eine kleine Minderheit auf jeden Server. Evtl. mal ein random-Ony-run, der aber meistens fehlschlug.
- poser vor der bank in if, wo man sah, was für die meisten unerreichbar war (full T2, und die meisten am server machten schon freundentänze wenn mal ein lila-teil hatten. 
- ein unfinzierbares mount bei lvl 60. Wer hatte den bitte ca 1k gold???
- für viele stoffklassen waren 2 mobs der selben stufe ein todesurteil
- hogar der erste zahnausbeisser, den man eigentlich nur schaffen konnte, wenn einem geholfen wurde. ansonsten std-langes sterben und laufen
- Anmeldung für AV machte mann vor dem raid, so dass man ca nach 3 stunden endlich den invite bekommen hat.
- also afk´ler im 40 waren bestimmt nicht vorhanden. Die Rl waren gnadenlos und vor allem untereinander gut bekannt (zumindest auf meinem server). Fehltritte führte da eigentlich zum Ausschluss aus allen raids
- der Main-Tank war die launische Frau, der halbgott und meistens zum erbrechen überheblich
- usw, usw.
Die Schwärmer der vergangen Tage sollten einfach mal ganz ehrlich zurückdenken und hinterfragen ob sie dieses wirklich noch wollen. WOW ist ein spiel, somit zur Unterhaltung, Spass und Zeitvertreib. Blizzard hat es dazu WEITERentwickelt. Bestimmt ist das eine oder andere bei dem einen oder anderen nicht so toll angekommen, aber 10 Mio Kunden haben unterschiedliche Wünsche. Blizzard kann es nicht jedem recht machen.
Wem WOW nicht mehr gefällt, soll einfach das spielen einstellen. Ich kann nur jedem Neuling sagen: WOW ist toll, habt Spass dran, geniest das Erforschen und seid glücklich das ihr die dunkeln Zeiten des Klassiks nicht erleben musstet.


----------



## Hoschie69 (18. Mai 2011)

kushial schrieb:


> man hat sich ja nicht mal geärgert das man zum kloster ne halbe stunde gebraucht hat weil man für die gruppensuche schon ne stunde gebraucht hat



Ohja... eine meiner schönsten Erinnerungen an Classic-WoW war als ich mit 4 RL-Freunden zum ersten mal den Weg zum Kloster zurückgelegt hatte... ewig lange mitten durch die Pampas gelaufen/geschwommen und dann noch direkt an Undercity vorbei  ... hachja, schee wars ! 





kushial schrieb:


> wer hat nicht stundenlang mobs in tyrs hand gekloppt mit der hoffnung auf ne righteous orb oder n kreuzfahrer rezept



Ich habe mich damals oft für AV angemeldet und bin dann in der Wartezeit nochmal so für 30 Minuten nach TH um überhaupt was halbwegs sinnvolles in der Zeit anzustellen ! 


---------------------


Übrigens ein toller Beitrag/Thread - ich bin genau deiner Meinung !
Ich selbst spiele seit Januar nicht mehr, aber bei einem Classic-Server (der ziemlich sicher nicht kommen wird) wäre ich sofort wieder dabei !


----------



## Widdi (18. Mai 2011)

Aloha,

ich schmeiß mal meine Meinung dazu und sage Cata ist spielerisch besser aber Classic hatte einfach die geileren "What the Fuck!?" Momente.
Kurze Erklärung:
Cata:
-An sich ganz gutes Balancing( zumindest PVE)
-Relativ fordernder Raid Content
-Man kann mal (so eben) eine Hero machen und dann wiededr off gehen
-Questen ist sehr Spaßig

Classic(Ich spiele seit Classic):
-Wenn man ein AV joint fragt wie lange es schon dauert und als Antwort:"Ich bin seit 3Stunden dabei." hat man schonmal die Kinnlade am Boden
-Verbuggte Encounter (Oder: "Warum soll ich mich looten lassen ich de- und Respawn einfach bei ca.2%(ist mir nur einmal passiert, aber naja )
-Open PVP oder:Wie ein Duell zu einer stundenlangen XR Schlacht wird.
-Die Seuche(kein Kommentar )

Soll alles heißen Cata ist vom Prinzip her das bessere WoW aber Classic hatte halt seine Fehler aber das war quasi auch seine Stärke, denn wenn mich ein Spiel zum Farmen animiert(Classic:Ich wollte das Epische Reiten halt doch mal haben) find ich es besser als wenn es mich dazu zwingt(Catau kommst nur in den Raid wenn auf Item XY die Verzauberung Z ist, d.h. geh Fraktion "F" auf Respektvoll farmen). 

So und da ich langsam meinen eigenen Text nicht mehr verstehe sag ich mal:
BB und schönen Tag noch MfG Widdi


----------



## Garnalem (18. Mai 2011)

Um es auf dem Punkt zu bringen: WoW war damals mehr Rollenspiel als jetzt. Man konnte eher das tun, was man wollte. Blizzard schuf eine interessante Welt und die Freiheit des Spielers stand im Mittelpunkt. Mittlerweile bestimmt immer mehr der Zwang (Punkte farmen müssen, Equip sammeln müssen, Daily Quests, Hero Inis, Erfolge, Gold verdienen etc.) den Alltag, das Korsett wird immer enger. Gleichzeitig ist man durch Wartezeiten, Dungeonfinder etc. oft zur Untätigkeit verdammt, was immer mehr im Dauerspammen beliebter Channels oder Langeweile ausartet. Mich nervt und langweilt es zum Beispiel, durch immer wieder die gleichen Hero Inis zu rennen, nur um Punkte zu sammeln, da mein Equip bei weitem besser ist und die Herausforderung fehlt. Daher raide ich fast nur noch, tätige ein paar Geschäfte, twinke gelegentlich und mach ansonsten die Kiste aus. Übrigens gibt es ein Spiel, welches diese Phase trotz Umstellung auf Free to Play nicht durchgemacht hat: Herr der Ringe. Dort kann man zwar auch eine Art Marken sammeln, aber dort steht immer noch die Freiheit, die Story und die Atmosphäre im Vordergrund und nicht die Ausrüstung oder die DPS. Rift läuft leider Gefahr, in die selbe Falle wie WoW zu laufen. Rift hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass es noch frisch und aufregend ist. Nur kann Blizzard den Weg zurück in die Vergangenheit nicht mehr gehen. Denn noch schlechter würden die Spieler darauf reagieren, wenn man ihnen was wieder wegnimmt. So wird WoW noch ein paar Jahre im Mittelmaß verharren. Und natürlich war früher auch nicht immer nur alles besser, einige Neuerungen und Änderungen hat Blizzard durchaus gut gemacht und das Spielen an sich erleichtert.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Mai 2011)

Hmmm, 
auch wenn hier so viele den Text so "geil" finden.
Geil finde ich etwas anderes.

Ich, für meinen Teil, merke deutlich, daß der Text in der Tat aus dem Bauch und einfach nur aus Frust herausgeschrieben ist.
Und in der Text Wall sehe ich viele Wiedersprüche, die meinerseits auch auf Unverständnis stoßen.

Man darf einfach nicht Classic (also das Grundspiel) mit den ganzen AddOns vergleichen.
Das ist ein fataler Fehler.
Ich kann auch nicht ein Auto mit ner Klimaanlage, Radio oder sonstigen Extras (AddOns) vergleichen.
Auch Firefox ist nicht zu vergleichen mit NoScript, FVD, AdBlockPlus etc.

Und zu Classiczeiten war längst nicht alles so super, wie es immer dargestellt wird (so auch hier).

Letztendlich kommt's heute wie früher darauf an, was ich aus dem Spiel mache.
Leider hast Du, werter Threadersteller, es anscheinend nicht geschafft, Deiner Art treu zu bleiben (warum auch immer)
Ansonsten hättest Du mit Gleichgesinnten noch genauso viel Spaß am Spiel.

Anfangs war WoW natürlich etwas besonderes.
Es war alles neu, keiner hat sich so dermaßen mit seinem Gegenüber gemessen, wie es heute teilweise ist.
Es war kaum etwas Crap - zusammen etwas entdecken - einfach spaßig.
Getrübt wurde es allerdings auch durch viele viele Sachen.

Ein Bespiel dazu wäre 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube, das stammt von der Schurkenquest, um Gifte herstellen zu können.
Da bekam man irgendwann nach Öffnen einer Truhe nen Giftdebuff.
Dauer war normalerweise ca 7 Tage (?), wenn man die Questreihe nicht weitermachte.
Nur hatte ich sie zuende gemacht und bekam einfach den Debuff nicht weg - auch nicht per Ticket (oben angegebenen Zeitspanne war auch gleichzeitig Debuffdauer).

Heute gibt es sehr guten Service ingame und auch per e-mail.
Manche Entwicklung gefällt mir zwar auch nicht so - aber ich kann sie größtenteils verstehen (denke ich).
Und dennoch gefällt mir noch vieles - auch Neues, was mit Cataclysm umgesetzt wurde.

Wie gesagt, es kommt darauf an - was DU in WoW unternimmst.
Auch heute ist in netter Gesellschaft, alles möglich.
Und auch freundliche Hilfen gibt es noch oft genug - jedenfalls erlebe ich es so.

*ps. *
Und solche Hymnen wie dieses Topic gibt es hier auf dem Portal auch schon zu genüge!

*edit:*
Und, TE, kennst Du noch die Zeiten, wo man ewig nach seiner Leiche gesucht hat - sie aber nicht fand -
und im Chat fragte, wo denn der nächste Geistheiler wäre?
Und selbst wenn man nen Ort wußte - daß er auch wirklich da war, war Glück - genauso , wie nen Support von Blizzard zu bekommen.
"Feststecken" war ebenso abenteuerlich.^^ +++

greetz


----------



## Nikolis (18. Mai 2011)

nicht das spiel ist scheisse geworden. es ist ein großteil der community, der einem alles versaut.
der NEUEN community.
ich will nicht alle über einen kamm scheren. aber der umgang miteinander ist zu häufig unter aller sau. und nicht nur bei den random-ini-gruppen, denn das ist nur die offensichtliche spitze des eisbergs.

ein MMO steht und fällt eben mit den spielern, die es miteinander spielen. 
und diese leck-mich-am-arsch-ist-mir-eh-alles-wurst-einstellung, die sich bei den spielern immer weiter ausbreitet, zerstört den zauber dieses spiels.

ich glaube, blizzard versucht wirklich das möglichste, um das spiel, die community und den spielspaß, beieinander zu halten. 
aber da menschen nun einmal so sind wie sie sind, geht es eben irgendwann den bach herunter. sandburg bauen... toll! sandburg kaputt machen... noch viel toller!

und den zeitpunkt haben wir sicher bald erreicht *seufz*


----------



## Negrul99 (18. Mai 2011)

Also dein Text ist sehr schön geschrieben aber man kann es auch von ner anderen Sichtweite sehn.
Ich habe damals angefangen als Bc kurz vorm Realese war deswegen habe ich Classic nicht wirklich viel mitbekommen klar ist das gefühl am anfang sehr berauschend und toll. Ich erinnere mich an mein erstes lvl 70 klar man hat sich gefreut als man die ersten Kara versuche usw unternahm und nach und nach sein Epic erarbeitete. Zu Wotlk es war am Anfang sehr gut hat auch spass gemacht war aber enttäuscht als es soweit kam mit den T-sets für Marken kaufen bzw der Gamescore was bei manchen Random Raids suche für frust sorgte. Als ich zu Realese Cata anfing war ich von den Quest gebieten Positiv überrascht wie auch von Eq sammeln es fing halt klein an man steckte schon ein wenig Arbeit in seine Epics wie früher ich kann mir vorstellen das Früher schön und gut war aber wir leben jetzt im hier und jetzt. Das meiste was dieses Spiel so zerstört hat sind die Leute selber jeder kennt bestimmt diverse Geschichten in Random wo man sich immer wieder drüber geärgert hat.

Ich lebe in nen kleinen Kuh Caff wie das halt da so ist man kennt sich untereiander wir alle halt von meiner Clique wie auch bekannte im Dorf zocken WoW und haben eine WoW gilde auf den selben server gegründet (ja wir spielen alle auf einen Realm) wir machen viel Gilden intern wie Questen,Inis,Raids.

Mein spielspass Faktor hält sich so in grenzen deswegen empfehle ich gönnt euch eine WoW Pause vlt von einen Monat und versucht euch mal an Solo Rollenspiele da ist der Spielspass für ehrgeizige Menschen garantiert wenn ihr dann genug euch mit solchen dingen beschäftigt habt wagt euch wieder an Wow
ihr werdet sehn der Spielspass Faktor steigt wieder ein wenig. (meines erachten nach muss nicht stimmen)

so das war mein Senf zu der ganzen Geschichte ^^ jeden das seine


----------



## Snagard (18. Mai 2011)

puh also  durchgekämpft 

aber es hat sich gelohnt ^^




ich muss sagen ( ich zock seit  ssc / tk release aufm privaten später ab wotlk auf offi)

des was du schreibst hört sich wirklich gut an

nur wenn ich meine zeit aumf privatserver mitm offi vergleich  hm.. zu faul zum schaun aber ca 500 :  10k leuten

natürlich is es geil wenn jeder jeden kennt weil viel weniger sogenannte "arschlöcher" ihr unwesen treiben weil man sich einfach kennt und sofort weiß.. ah der war des




nur denkst du dass n classic server wirklich abhilfe schaffen würde?

alles was neu is is für kiddies interessant ( was mit kiddies gemeint is is hier schon zur genüge ausgelutscht worden)

also haste  auch wieder solche leute dort  gut wenn man alles inklusive lvl zeiten hat  dass man selbst nach 24/7 erst nach 2 monaten auf 60 is dann springen viele ab 




nur leiderdenk ich dass schon viele leute der community des progress etc schema so verinnerlicht haben dass sie , wenn sie auf dem classic server anfangen würden, zu casuals werden würden da ja der raid progress aufm "offi" wichtiger is







soweit mal meine meinung die genauso wenig  groß und kleinschreibung in sich hat und noch weniger satzzeichen 




lg ein beglückter thread leser


----------



## Scharuuni (19. Mai 2011)

Ein Super Beitrag, - danke!!!!!


Also ich denke oder schwelge dabei über die Kharazanzeiten nach....

Wir waren bis dahin reine Quest- und Instanzspieler.
Questen war damals ohne Questhelper und MobMap (die AddOns gab es halt noch gar nicht) noch richtig anspruchsvoll und zeitaufwändig.
Heute bekommst du eine Quest und auf der Map wird dir schon gesagt wo du die Quest lösen kannst...wie blöd...alles wird einem vorgesetzt.
Eine Instanz zu gehen, war damals -  schon weil wir nicht so ganz die Spielmechanik als Freizeitspieler verstanden hatten - ein abendfüllender Akt.


Dann kam Kharazan.
Wir kamen damals von der Arbeit nach Hause, trafen uns um 20.oo Uhr mit der Random-Stammtruppe, und starben und starben und starben...eine Woche lang....bis Mitternacht oder länger
bis dann irgendwann Monroes lag...^^
Das nennt man Wipe-Resistenz


Wie sieht es heute aus?
Beim dritten Wipe vorm Rat des Aszendenten haben die ersten Spieler einen DC, müssen morgen früh raus oder haben plötzlich unheimlich Zahnschmerzen...


Einen Anschlusstermin zu finden ist dann auch unheimlich schwierig, weil die Spieler mit ihrem derweil dritten Twink (sowas hatte man damals garnicht) schon andersweitig verabredet sind.


Wir sind eine Gilde mit 80 aktiven Chars...und schaffen es nicht einen 10er Raid auf die Beine zu stellen....aufgrund von Tankmangel.
Warum? Weil die Leute ihren Tank nicht mehr spielen wollen...Weil sie andersweitig den Boss bereits gelegt haben...(oder wegen Zahnschmerzen^^)
Das Problem scheint aber nicht nur bei uns zu existieren..sondern auch in anderen Gilden...
Das nur zum Thema "Ego-Spieler"


Ein anderer Spieler möchte seine Hexe nicht mehr spielen, weil er die ja mit uns komplett equipt hat...jetzt sieht er ja keine weiteren Ziele mehr...
Nee, nee...wir haben Chogall noch nicht gelegt...Das ist nicht sein Ziel...
Sein Ziel war es komplett equipt zu werden, - nicht mit der Gemeinschaft den Endboss zu legen...


Sorry...aber genau das ist das Denken der neuen WOW-Generation



zum heulen


----------



## OnkelPle (19. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auch schon sehr, sehr lange dabei - ich glaube ich bin ein halbes Jahr nach Release angefangen mit WOW. Von daher habe ich auch so ziemlich alles mitbekommen, was WOW zu bieten hatte.

Zu der Sache mit "damals war WOW ja auch neu und somit spannender" - dem muss ich widersprechen. Die Welt ansich ist immernoch interessant, der Inhalt von WOW und die Leute sind es, die mir das Spiel kaputt machen! Es ist (meiner Meinung nach) nicht so entscheidend wie alt ein Spiel ist, so lange es stimmig ist, einen gewissen Ansatz hat, mich zu fesseln - sei es wegen der Leute, der Umgebung oder dem Inhalt.

Ich spiele auch noch gerne andere ältere Spieletitel wie C&C Generäle - das Spielprinzip ist immer noch das selbe wie damals, weil man nicht viel daran verändert hat - die "Fans" des Spiels wissen sowas zu schätzen.

Wenn ich jetzt aber sehe, in welche Richtung WOW abdriftet... Da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Alles gammelt nur noch in OG und SW rum, wartet auf nen invite für eine Instanz, in die man geportet wird. Es kommt seit dem Dungeonfinder verdammt oft vor, das keine Sau mehr sagen kann, wo ein Instanzeingang ist. Daraufhin musste man dann für eine Weile erst den Eingang einer Instanz entdecken, um diese spielen zu können. Es wurde gemoppert und wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist es jetzt wieder beim alten. Hier will ich mich aber nicht zu sehr drauf versteifen, da ich es nicht zu 100% sagen kann obs wirklich wieder genau so ist wie vor Cata und dem DF.

Jede andere Stadt außer eben OG und SW ist praktisch leer. Ich weiß nicht ob ihr diese Stelle kennt aus einem der Teile von "The Grind" wo der Mage seine Tränke verticken will in IF und keine Sau da ist - so komm ich mir nicht selten vor. Ich steh nicht so auf das geruckel in SW oder OG am Abend und verziehe mich schon freiwillig irgend wo hin, wo nicht so viel los ist. Ausgleich wäre da mal angebracht.

Ebenso sollte man mal die anderen Städte ein wenig pushen, welche nicht so besucht sind! Silbermond z.B. - hat sich mal einer diese Stadt mit Sinn und Verstand angesehen? Da rennt nie jemand rum! Unterstadt (oh wie vermisse ich die ENGLISCHEN Namen!!!) ist auch leer! Donnerfels - leer! Darnassus eh, das war allerdings noch nie anders. Warum bauen die Leute von Blizz irgendwelchen Blödsinn ein wie die hässlichen neuen Frisuren, packen aber keines der wirklichen Probleme an?! Oder sehe nur ich die leeren Städte als Problem an? Die fehlende kommunikation zwischen den Spielern? Das immer mieser werdende Spielgefühl?

Juckt es Blizzard überhaupt noch was mit WOW passiert? Ich habe das Gefühl, das immer mehr darauf Wert gelegt wird, den Spielern noch etwas Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen, bevor es irgendwann wirklich so richtig Berg ab geht! Immer mehr Bezahldienste tauchen auf - wird schon seinen Grund haben.

Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit: Blizzard ist eben auch nur eine Firma die Geld verdienen will! Das stimmt schon, aber Blizzard war mal eine Firma, die Spiele von Spielern für Spieler gemacht hat! Da war Herz, Schweiß und Blut mit drin und das hat man gemerkt - und nun isses... weg!


Ich erinnere mich auch noch sehr gerne an solche Schlüsselmomente wie die Entdeckung von IF - ich kam diesen Berg hoch und da war dieses riesen Tor! IRONFORGE! Ich ging rein und da rannten Spieler rum in Rüstungsteilen die ich vorher noch nie gesehen hatte! Lvl 60 Spieler auf ihren schnellen Mounts, wovon ich nur träumen konnte - und warum? WEIL SIE SAUTEUER WAREN! Damals bekam man Gold noch nicht in den A**** gedrückt! Da waren 100G noch ne Menge Schotter und ich hab mich voll aufgeregt über die Rüstungsteile, die aussahen wie Hulle - denn man konnte vorm Kauf im AH nicht sehen wie es ausschaut an einem. 3G ausgegeben für ein Teil was 0 zur Rüstung passt - aaaaber es war ja bald Zeit für das T0 Set! (das wurde nun ja als levelbare Rüstung eingeführt und als wirkliche Rüstung rausgenommen - würg!)

Irgendwann spielte ich dann auch Horde und - wow - die Spieler waren ja viel besser drauf! Viel koordinierter im PvP, freundlicher und hilfsbereiter - und dann kam der Fraktionswechsel... Ok, zugegeben - ich habe ihn auch schon genutzt und nicht nur 1x! Aber jeder der Brain AFK war und mit keinem Menschen auf der Alli Seite klar kam, sah nun eine Chance sich es auch noch mit dem Rest der Spielerschaft zu versauen! Und genau das passierte.

Inzwischen wird gewechselt, umgewandelt und umbenannt was das Zeug hält - warum sollte man überhaupt noch nett zu anderen sein? "Suppennudel" und "Ulraroxxor" sowie "Feardeath`nite`" <--- lassen sich doch ratzfatz zu "Nudelsuppe", "Megaroxxorlol" und "Snipakillanite" machen oder eben halt von Partywürstchengnom zu Taure!

Es wird unpersönlich, distanzierter und feindseeliger und diesem Trend werde ich nicht folgen - ich werde nicht aufhören, aber meine Ignore Liste wird immer voller! Erst wenn ich merke das dieses Spiel so überhaupt nicht mehr meiner Vorstellung von *EPIIIIIIC MUSIC EINSPIEL* ist werde ich gehen - der Endgame Kram interessiert mich eh nicht die Bohne!

Naja, hoffe mal das beste das sich vielleicht irgendwann noch was ändert - weniger Spieler würde schon helfen. Dumm nur, das es die guten jungs sind, die grade in Schaaren fliehen.


In diesem Sinne - ich habe gesprochen!


Onkel Ple


----------



## Exicoo (19. Mai 2011)

achjaa... was waren das für zeiten...  ich würde mich über gescheites OPEN PVP freuen, aber das macht ja keiner mehr. WARUM?! Weils dafür keine EPIXX gibt. Dabei gibts doch nichts geileres! 
Tja, auf P-Servern gibts sowas noch  Spiele aber lange nicht mehr auf eineml nicht meinen...


----------



## Fröstler (19. Mai 2011)

Absolutes /signed @ Onkel Ple

Du hast es gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## OnkelPle (19. Mai 2011)

Exicoo schrieb:


> achjaa... was waren das für zeiten...  ich würde mich über gescheites OPEN PVP freuen, aber das macht ja keiner mehr. WARUM?! Weils dafür keine EPIXX gibt. Dabei gibts doch nichts geileres!



Tja, leider ist dieses wohl einer der Knackpunkte. Epix. Ich hab mir damals einen abgebrochen um an EIN episches Teil ran zu kommen. Es war ein Schwert aus ZG - ich war MT und bekam es beim ersten run - alter Schwede war ich happy darüber!

Kaum einer rannte in Epix rum und Blizzards Versuch diese Sache wieder umzukehren und es so aussehen zu lassen wie damals ist wohl wieder gescheitert. Wiedermal rennen massig Leute in T11 rum - bald wohl auch T12.

Zum open PvP - Jahaaaa, das waren noch Zeiten  "Hey, die Horde greift grade eins unserer Dörfer an!" und mehr brauchte nicht gesagt werden um mal eben 50 und mehr Leute auf der Matte stehen zu lassen, die immer bereit waren für eine keilerei!

Jetzt: "Hey, da ist ein Schurke in unserer Hauptstadt und der macht die Wachen platt!" - "Na und? Lass ihn doch!" oder sogar Beschimpfungen donnern hin und her im Chat. Soviel zu "open PvP"...

Ich habs noch im Kopf was für einen Hass ich auf die gegnerische Fraktion hatte weil mich ein paar Hordler ständig geplättet haben in nem Questgebiet. Ich hab mir damals geschwo... naja damals eben  Jetzt spiele ich beide Fraktionen und jegliches denken ala "Du mieser kleiner Alli / Hordler...." ist verschwunden. Klar, ich könnte auf nem PvP Server neu anfangen, aber von Neuanfängen hab ich langsam die Nase voll. Aber hey, man kann ja nun auch transen und muss noch nichtmal alle Chars bei der selben Fraktion haben!

Ne - also irgendwie hat Blizz kaum noch einen Stein auf dem anderen gelassen, was das "Spielprinzip" angeht. Die Welt ist schön aber der Inhalt ist Mist. Erinnert mich ein wenig ans RL 

MfG

Onkel Ple


----------



## HolyTauren (19. Mai 2011)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> Ne - also irgendwie hat Blizz kaum noch einen Stein auf dem anderen gelassen, was das "Spielprinzip" angeht. Die Welt ist schön aber der Inhalt ist Mist. Erinnert mich ein wenig ans RL



Inhalt mist? ich hoffe damit mit meinst du viele der Spieler. Denn was den Inhalt betrifft gibt es kaum etwas besseres. Vorallem die Quests sind super gemacht im gegensatz zu Classic.Es steckt ja auch sehr viel "Spielprinzip" in Sammle x Davon und Töte x Davon. Und was immer und immer wieder vergessen wird: Zu Classic war der bessere Spieler der, der mehr Zrit zum spielen hatte. Warum muss ein Spieler der weniger Zeit hat deshalb schlechter sein? Warum hat er nicht das gleiche recht Raids zu besuchen und epische Rüstung am Leibe zu tragen?


----------



## Grushdak (19. Mai 2011)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> Ne - also irgendwie hat Blizz kaum noch einen Stein auf dem anderen gelassen, was das "Spielprinzip" angeht. Die Welt ist schön aber der Inhalt ist Mist. Erinnert mich ein wenig ans RL


Du gehörst nun hoffentlich nicht denen an, die so schnell wie möglich 85 werden wollten.
Jedenfalls klingt es so für mich, in Deiner Zeile.
Viele, wirklich viele Quests haben sogar Inhalte. ^
Lesen der Quests und des Chats können schlauer machen .... können.^^

_Die Welt ist schön, der Inhalt auch wie mein RL. _

greetz & gn8


----------



## OnkelPle (19. Mai 2011)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Inhalt mist? ich hoffe damit mit meinst du viele der Spieler. Denn was den Inhalt betrifft gibt es kaum etwas besseres. Vorallem die Quests sind super gemacht im gegensatz zu Classic.Es steckt ja auch sehr viel "Spielprinzip" in Sammle x Davon und Töte x Davon.



Und da haben wir noch nen Grund warum WOW so kurzweilig geworden ist - das Spielprinzip von "Sammle x davon und töte x davon" wäre damals gewesen "Sammle xxx davon und töte xxx davon"! 


Ja, zum großen teil sind es wirklich die Spieler - so ziemlich einige viele - die mich wirklich anbrechen. Ich kanns einfach nicht anders sagen, hätte aber noch hunderte schlimme Worte am Start was die Spielerschaft (11,5 Mio. "nurnoch") angeht.

Damals war es so: Man zog durch die Welt und traf gelegendlich auf Spieler, die Charakterlich ungeeignet waren für ein solches Spiel mit sozialen Kontakten.

Jetzt ist es so: Man zieht durch die Welt und zweifelt an seinem Verstand, weil man das Gefühl hat, sich in einer Arena mit Idioten (sorry) und anderem Gesindel (nochmal sorry - ich hätte gern ein Sorry Abo!) zu befinden, welche, wenn sie im RL ein ebenso dämliches (sorry) Verhalten an den Tag legen würden, keine 10 Minuten überleben würden.

Stellt euch doch mal vor wie es abgehen würde, wenn ihr beim einkaufen von solchen Leuten umgeben wärt - und macht euch bewusst, das ihr es seid!

Beispiel: Ihr geht zum Verkäufer und fragt nach, wo denn die Milch steht - er antwortet mit: "Lol du Kacknoob! Bist wohl ein wenig blind wa? Da hinten stehts doch rum das Zeugs! Ey, deine Mudda..."

An der Kasse geht weiter mit: "Ich würde gerne mit Karte zahlen." - "Lol mit Karte! Haste hier son Ding gesehen du Penner? Kacknoob!!!"


Mal ehrlich - hättet ihr noch Lust weiterhin in "diesen" Laden zu gehen? Denkt mal drüber nach...


LG

Onkel Ple


P.S.: In diesem Beitrag wurden keine Tiere getötet oder gequält! Und nochmal ein Sorry für alles böse böse


----------



## HolyTauren (19. Mai 2011)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> Und da haben wir noch nen Grund warum WOW so kurzweilig geworden ist - das Spielprinzip von "Sammle x davon und töte x davon" wäre damals gewesen "Sammle xxx davon und töte xxx davon"!



Und warum wurde das so verändert? Weil der Großteil es gefordert hat.


----------



## OnkelPle (19. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Du gehörst nun hoffentlich nicht denen an, die so schnell wie möglich 85 werden wollten.
> Jedenfalls klingt es so für mich, in Deiner Zeile.
> Viele, wirklich viele Quests haben sogar Inhalte. ^
> Lesen der Quests und des Chats können schlauer machen .... können.^^
> ...



Ne ne, ich lass mir Zeit  Ich hab zwar nen Haufen auf 85 aber ich versuche teils schon noch nachzuvollziehen was mir mein Questgeber da vermitteln will. Ich bin ehr einer von der Sorte, die den Endgameinhalt von heute lieber erst in nem Jahr sehen - Bis BC war ich auch noch Raidaktiv aber danach - neeee, neeee danke. Liegt aber ehr an den Spielern als an den Instanzen.

Ich bin außerdem einer von der Sorte, der verstehen will was da vor sich geht bei einem Kampf und bin auch alles andere als ein mieser Spieler - aaaaaber bei dem gerenne durch die Instanzen (Marken farmen in HCs) blieb das irgendwie auf der Strecke.

Im Raid wars dann noch schlimmer und ab da hab ich dann nen cut gemacht. Jetzt grade bin ich wieder einigermaßen ausgeglichen, so das ich mir die Cata instanzen inklusive Spieler geben kann. Ich bekomme außerdem auch keinen Ständ... ihr wisst schon was ich meine, wenn ich sehe wie viel (in meinem Fall ehr wenig) Schaden ich mache! Addons habe ich keine installiert weil ich purist bin - was die GMs meist auch nicht nachvollziehen können, weil es immer an den Addons liegt die ich installiert habe  was die 1001 Bugs angeht!

Also denn

FÜR DIE HORIANZ!


Onkel Ple


----------



## Captainmiddel (19. Mai 2011)

Ja da fällt mir nur eins ein...der Themenstarter spricht mir aus der Seele...warum bin ich nie auf den gedanken gekommen mal so mein Frust abzulassen? Nunja also die Idee mit dem Classic Server halte ich für die beste Ifür alle die sich das wahre wow zurück wünschen. Was hat Blizz zu verlieren? Es wäre ein leichtes das umzusetzten. Auf vielen Privat Servern gehts ja auch. Und die Abo kohle gäbe es genauso. Man sollte sich wirklich ernsthaft mal mit gm´s usw darüber unterhalten. Ich sage ja zu reiten ab lvl 40 , ich sage ja zu ewigen lauferei zur leiche ...zum Wochenlangen versuchen das t0 zubekommen usw. Ich sage ja zu 4std alterac bg und den alten Pvp Rängen die noch was Wert waren. Ich will kein Archivment mist oder Deutsche Namen...ok ich könnte std weiterschreiben.....Daumen hoch für den Blog super geschrieben und danke für den Denkanstoss.


----------



## HolyTauren (19. Mai 2011)

Und hier mein letztes Wort in diesem Thread:

Anstatt zu klagen was ihr wollt,
solltet ihr lieber dankbar sein,
dass ihr nicht alles bekommt,
was ihr verdient.


----------



## Ministar (19. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ein Bespiel dazu wäre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die angegebene Zeit wären fast 48 Jahre, nur mal so als anmerkung. Vieleicht hattest du den Debuff ja länger als 7 Tage, ganz bugfrei ist WoW ja nicht^^ aber 17479 Tage muss ein Anzeigefehler sein.



...und da war da noch das Zitat von Blades aus dem Blizzforum



> Ihr seht das Problem einfach nicht:
> 
> - Kosten für die parallele Entwicklung 2er WoWs. Denn auch den alten client muss man ständig patchen, an neue Hardware udn Verträge (Soundengine z.B.) anpassen u.ä.
> - Kosten für Server. 4 Servertypen /PVE, PVP, RP-PVE, RP-PVE mal die Sprachen, auf Anhieb fallen mir deutsch, 2* Englisch, 2* Spanisch, ruswsich, chinesisch ein, aber da sind mehr!)
> ...


----------



## Taniquel (19. Mai 2011)

ich habe auch seit dem release gespielt, fand bc und woltk völlig ok. für cata wurde eine lange lvl phase versprochen , aber man schafft die 85 in 2 tagen (wenn man will) schafft kann davon ja kaum die rede sein. die questhubs sind zwar hammergeil gemacht, vor allem wenn man sich nen neuen char baut(silberwald, genial). das schlimmste an wow ist aber atm die grottige community, man fühlt sich wie in einer asikneipe. ich bin deshalb zu rift gewechselt , dmit wird das genre zwar nicht neu erfunden aber es ist wie wow zu vanilla zeiten , man hilft sich noch , fragen von neueinsteigern werden kompetent beantwortet niemand wird als kacknoob beschimpt wenn er mal nen rift über seinem lvl mitmacht usw. ich mag wow nach wie vor aber bevor die Deezridekilla nicht kommen mach ich weiter die risse zu^^


----------



## Feuertrunken-Reimgestaehlt (19. Mai 2011)

Hey Buffies!
Ich spiele auch seit Classic, habe damals noch einen Jäger gespielt und ich muss zugeben - ich hatte echt Spass an Sachen wie Walljumping, Wachen ganken und sowas allem.
Aber nach einiger Zeit, hat auch das keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Also hab ich meinen Paladin für mich entdeckt. 
Gelevelt noch während Classic, den brennenden Kreuzzug gemeistert und einen Faction Change gemacht, dem Zorn des Lichkönigs getrotzt und im Moment gegen die Intrigen von Deathwing ankämpfen.
Und ich muss sagen, trotz allem Gerede von wegen "Wüah, alles nur aufgewärmt" finde ich immer noch Spaß am Spiel.
Gerade arbeite ich an meinem Loremaster, an einem IL von 359 und und und...
Ich denke wenn man sich neue Herausforderungen schafft und Ziele setzt, dann kann einem das Spiel auch nicht so schnell langweilig werden.
Ich denke, alles liegt im Auge des Betrachters!

Peace <3


----------



## _Raziel_ (19. Mai 2011)

Früher war zwar nicht alles besser, aber die Community war vereinter, da das Spiel eben nicht besser war. Für vieles musste in der Community nachgefragt werden, da es Seiten wie buffed, mmo-champion, hordeguides etc... einfach nicht gab oder selber noch in den Kinderschuhen steckten.
Bestes Beispiel hierfür sind die ersten 2 Wochen eines jeden neuen Add Ons. Da die Drittanbieter-Seiten meist noch nicht alles beinhalten, wird vermehrt in den Hauptstädten über Quests, NPCs und neuen Dingen geplaudert ("Wo steht der Verkäufer für XY?" - "Wie geht denn Quest Z?" - "Ich kann den Mob nicht finden für ...").
Früher war das Gang und Gäbe in den Gebieten.

Was der TE zu den Gebieten sagt ist nach 5 Twinks von mir zu bestätigen. Bestes Beispiel hierfür wäre das Schattenhochland. Als mein Main zu Beginn von Cata Level 84 erreicht hatte und ich nach der tollen Eröffnungsquest endlich im Hochland war, wurde ich Zeuge von endlosen Chats über die Arena-Quest. Und man musste sich ernsthaft hinten anstellen, damit man die tolle Waffe bekommen konnte.
Wenn ich heute mit meinem 5. Twink im Hochland unterwegs bin, versuche ich schon gar nicht mehr eine Gruppe für diese Quest zu suchen. Das Abfragen des Gebietes zeigt mich nämlich, dass gerade mal 3 Leute (inkl. mir) im Gebiet stecken. Einer macht wohl Dailys und einer farmt Kräuter, Erze oder ähnliches.

Gleiches Bild stellt sich in allen anderen Gebieten. Niemand unternimmt noch etwas in den alten Gebieten, sondern sitzt in den Hauptstädten und wartet auf den Invite für die Instanz. Farmen braucht man eh nicht mehr, da es die Mats für Gerechtigkeitspunkte (oder Ehre) beim Händler in Sturmwind/Orgrimmar gibt.

Das ist nicht mehr die Community, mit der WoW gross geworden ist. Das ist Mainstream!

Hand aufs Herz. Wer von euch kennt die neuen Angel bzw. Kochdailys in den anderen Hauptstädten? Hättet ihr sie überhaupt bemerkt, wenn sie nicht in den Patchnotes gestanden hätten?

Warum also bleibe ich bei WoW, wenn ich doch nicht mehr viel dafür aufbringen kann?

Die Antwort ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Meine Freundschaften. Als Spieler der ersten Stunde habe ich viele Leute getroffen. Einige von ihnen sind immer noch da, einige haben den Absprung 'geschafft'. Und die, die noch da sind, sind doch im Laufe der Jahre zu Freunden geworden. Man traf sich irgendwann mal Real Life und so blieb der Zusammenhalt. Und wenn man dann mit diesem Leuten in WoW unterwegs ist, dann kommt das alte Feeling wieder auf. Zusammen die schweren Cata-Heros (am Anfang) machen und jetzt die Time-Runs in Zul'Aman. Sich gemeinsam Nefarian oder Cho'Gall in den Weg stellen... Das sind die kurzen Momente, die mich weiterhin zu WoW hinziehen.
Aber ehrlich gesagt. Wäre ich einer der Neulinge in WoW, dann wäre ich wohl nie über die Testphase hinaus geblieben. Bei ca. 12 Mio. Spielern und den ständig überhäuften Servern ist die Community zu 80% zu Idioten mutiert. In BG trifft man meist nur auf Ehre-Leechern und in Random Schlachtzügen oder Inis wissen viele Leute nicht einmal mehr, was ein Mage mal konnte oder warum Spieler A so reagieren sollte und B so...
Beispiel gefällig? Die Bärenreiter in Zul'Aman. Bei 20% steigen sie ab und man bekommt es mit dem Bärenreittier zu tun, die ab und zu einen Wutanfall bekommen. Bei dem massiven Schaden, der auf den Tank eindrischt, wäre dieser für ein 'Einlullender Schuss' eines Jäger oder dem 'Besänftigen' eines Druiden dankbar (dem Heiler übrigens auch). Wer zu Classic Zeiten im MC unterwegs war mit dem Jäger, wüsste das. In Cata lässt man lieber den Tank sterben und beschwert sich über den nicht geschafften Time-Run...
Noch ein Beispiel über das Unverständnis der Neulinge (WotLK und Cata Noobs!)? 
Mages, die kein Zauberraub auf einen Buff eines Mobs machen (Old-School Mages versuchen immer alles zu rauben, weils meistens nützlichs ein kann). Es war ja schon schwer genug den Mages sheepen wieder anzugewöhnen.
Schamanen, die die Fähigkeit 'Reinigen' noch nichtmal kennen und erst meinen, man meine 'Geistläuterung' bis man ihnen beibringt, dass 'Reinigen' einen nützlichen Buff auf einem Mob entfernt.
Jäger mit dem einlullenden Schuss. Neuerding könnt ihr damit einen nützlichen Buff von einem Mob nehmen. Nicht nur einen Wutanfall.
Und, und, und...

Mir kommt es manchmal so vor, als ob ich mehr von den Klassen verstehe, als ihre Spieler selber. Wenn ich bei den Zul'Inis oder auch Heros den Spielern sagen muss, wann sie welche Fähigkeit benutzen sollen, dann sollten diese Spieler nicht mehr in Instanzen gehen, sondern eine Klassenschule besuchen.

Jaja, ich weiss... Mimimi, aber ernsthaft. Wer, der Old-School-Zocker hier, kennt ihre Klasse nicht ein und auswendig? Und warum? Weil man sich mit seiner Klasse abgeben musste um im alten Content bestehen zu können. Und diese Casualisierung des Inhalts lässt die Community verweichlichen. Und so sehen sie eben keinen Grund mehr, ihre Fähigkeiten mal genauer zu betrachten.

Mich hat mal eine Jägerkollege gefragt, warum ich 2k DPS mehr mache als er, obwohl er besser ausgerüstet war. Meine Antwort darauf war, dass ich weiss, was ich tue und wurde deshalb aus der Gruppe gekickt. Aber wenn ich sehe, dass ein Jäger die ganze Zeit im Fuchsaspekt ballert, nur weil man ab und an Laufen muss, dann hat der Jäger seine Klasse einfach nicht verstanden und weiss nicht, was er tut. Da war der Kick auch nicht mehr ganz so ärgerlich.

So, jetzt aber Schluss...

LG


----------



## Grushdak (19. Mai 2011)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> Damals war es so: Man zog durch die Welt und traf gelegendlich auf Spieler, die Charakterlich ungeeignet waren für ein solches Spiel mit sozialen Kontakten.


Also ich traf damals öfters auf Spieler und sie waren sehr geeignet. 



OnkelPle schrieb:


> Beispiele


Du hast Phantasien ....
Derartiges habe ich weder im Laden noch ingame erlebt.
Manche Begriffe las ich zwar schon im /2 Chat - aber es hält sich deutlich in Grenzen.

Es kommt halt auch darauf an, in welcher Umgebung ich mich befinde.

greetz


----------



## Super PePe (19. Mai 2011)

Man will halt nicht selbstständig agieren. In allen derartigen "Blogs" geht es um die eigene Unselbstständigkeit und den persönlichen Blick, der zur Allgemeingültigkeit erhoben wird.
Wer hindert dich daran mit 40 AV zu machen? Selbst heute gibt es Funraids die Lord Eiszapfen beschwören. Es gibt Ally-Baba-Raids die sich selbst in OG noch verlaufen. Es gibt genug Spieler die niemals nie zur Allianz gehen würden. Und selbst wenn, dann hätte man spätestens bei der Quest "Die Scherbenwelt ist doof" auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel aufhören können, gerade wegen seiner eigenen angeblichen Liebe zu Classic. 
Es sind immer wieder die gleichen 2 Kernpunkt (und das betrifft nicht nur WoW sondern dies ist ein allgemeingültiges Prinzip menschlicher Entscheidungsunfähigkeit) 
1. Zu erkennen, dasz man immer die Wahl hat
2. das fehlende differenzierte Betrachten seines eigenen Konsumverhaltens


----------



## Marcion (19. Mai 2011)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> Jede andere Stadt außer eben OG und SW ist praktisch leer. Ich weiß nicht ob ihr diese Stelle kennt aus einem der Teile von "The Grind" wo der Mage seine Tränke verticken will in IF und keine Sau da ist - so komm ich mir nicht selten vor. Ich steh nicht so auf das geruckel in SW oder OG am Abend und verziehe mich schon freiwillig irgend wo hin, wo nicht so viel los ist. Ausgleich wäre da mal angebracht.
> 
> Ebenso sollte man mal die anderen Städte ein wenig pushen, welche nicht so besucht sind! Silbermond z.B. - hat sich mal einer diese Stadt mit Sinn und Verstand angesehen? Da rennt nie jemand rum! Unterstadt (oh wie vermisse ich die ENGLISCHEN Namen!!!) ist auch leer! Donnerfels - leer! Darnassus eh, das war allerdings noch nie anders. Warum bauen die Leute von Blizz irgendwelchen Blödsinn ein wie die hässlichen neuen Frisuren, packen aber keines der wirklichen Probleme an?! Oder sehe nur ich die leeren Städte als Problem an?



zu classic war halt IF und og, in bc wars shat und zu wotlk dalaran... es hat sich nur die stadt geändert, wo alle rumstehen... ich verfluche if noch heute, weil ich damals nur in standbildern durch diese stadt gekommen bin (zu schwacher pc   ).... dieser verdammte graben *grmlgrmlgrml* und nur in dieser stadt gabs früher ein ah... nis die leute zu bc ausgewandert sind, hab ich das nur von hörensagen gekannt XD 

blizz ist selbst schuld, das manche städte so ausgestorben sind... man hätte die portale zu den neuen gebieten in alle hauptstädte einbauen können, oder zur abwechslung mal in städte, die sonst ausgestorben wären, wie eben das gute alte darnassus... ich bin gespannt, wie viele nicht-nachtelfen oder -worgen die stadt überhaupt gefunden hätten


----------



## Snee (19. Mai 2011)

Ich wette, dass 99% aller Spieler die über den annonymen Dungeonfinder meckern, seit seiner Einführung losgelöst von der Gilde nicht einmal selber ne Gruppe per Chat versucht haben aufzubauen. 
Ich wette, dass 99% aller Spieler die über die Itemvoraussetzungen einiger Raildleiter meckern, selber nicht einmal versucht haben nen Raid aufzubauen. 
Ich wette, dass 99% aller Spieler die über die zu kurze Spanne/Story von Level 80-85 meckern, nicht erst Questreihe Hyjal UND Vashir vollständig beendet haben, bevor sie Tiefenheim und Co entdeckt haben. 
Ich wette, dass 99% aller Spieler die über den Umgangston bzw. Kommunikation in random inis meckern, selber nicht mehr als ein "hi" und "bb" zur Kommunikation regelmäßig beitragen .
...
...
...
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich viele dieser ewig verlängererbaren Wettliste verlieren würde...

Ja, das Spiel hat sich verändert. Ja, die Community hat sich verändert. Ja, ein Spiel welches man seit zig Jahren zockt kann irgendwann auch mal langweilig oder eintönig sein. Das hat aber nichts mit WOW speziellen zu tun, sondern so ist das Leben bzw. der Mensch gestrickt. 

Über meinen neuen PC freute ich mich am Anfang wie ein Schneekönig. Nach nem Jahr ist es immer noch der gleiche PC, aber so wirklich schneeköniglich fühl ich mich nicht mehr... Scheiß PC!!! Der war früher aber besser...


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Hand aufs Herz. Wer von euch kennt die neuen Angel bzw. Kochdailys in den anderen Hauptstädten? Hättet ihr sie überhaupt bemerkt, wenn sie nicht in den Patchnotes gestanden hätten?



Ja, kenne ich, habe ich alle bereits durch..und nein, ich weiß das nicht aus den Patchnotes, zumindest nicht von denen des Liveservers


----------



## Wolfmania (19. Mai 2011)

zum TE: spiele auch seit Classic und kenne so ziemlich alles was Du beschreibst. Doch mir macht es momentan wieder viel Spaß und der Grund ist das PvP System das mir gut gefällt. Das Spiel, die Community und das "neue spannende zu entdeckende" ist halt weg aber mal ehrlich - ein Spiel daß man so lange Zeit spielt wo gibt's das sonst noch ? Das Spiel macht das was die Community fordert, damit die Leute bleiben und zahlen so einfach ist das. Und ehrlich: ich will partout kein Classic mehr spielen - oh je ! Ich will durch BG's leveln, wöchentlich Arena Matches machen und überall fliegen. Und ich bekomme momentan was ich will somit bin ich zufrieden gestellt.


----------



## Sano (19. Mai 2011)

Für mich ist WOW noch lange nicht tot! Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich nicht so viel Zeit 
in der Spielewelt verbringe / verbringen kann wie andere Spieler. Deshalb verbraucht 
sich das Spiel bei mir nicht so schnell. Ich habe eher das Problem das ich gerne noch 
1-1,5 Jahre mehr Zeit zwischen den Addons haben möchte.
Wenn WOW 10 Jahre wird, dann nur noch 5 Mio Spieler spielen und man aufgrund des 
10 Jährigen Events tolle Sachen Geschenkt bekommt, dann sehen wir Langzeit -WOW-Spieler 
die Restlichen 5-7 Mio Spieler wieder. Wenn auch nur für 1-2 Monate. ;-)

" Ey ALTA, isch hab ghört das Blüzzard voll krass nen Mount verschenkt. Lass mal den Akkount auftauen. "

Grüße


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2011)

Sano schrieb:


> Für mich ist WOW noch lange nicht tot! Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich nicht so viel Zeit
> in der Spielewelt verbringe / verbringen kann wie andere Spieler.



That's it. Ich liebe Pizza mit Sardellen, wenn ich die Sardellenpizza allerdings jeden tag, jahrein, jahraus esse, hängt sie mir irgendwann zum Hals raus und ich mag sie einfach nicht mehr. Wie in meinem ersten Post bereits gesagt (das ist der Zweite hier im Thread^^), alles ist super, solnage es ganz neu ist, hab ich mich mal daran gewöhnt, ist es nur noch ok (und man hat das Gefühl, dass früher alles besser war - auch normal, weil man,laut Zukunftsforschern, je länger die Zeit zurück liegt, die negativen "Eindrücke" immer mehr verdrängt, während einem die positiven in Erinnung bleiben, weil sie prägender sind, das ist nun mal eine Hirnfunktion^^) und hat man zuviel davon, dann mag man es überhaupt nicht mehr...


----------



## OnkelPle (19. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also ich traf damals öfters auf Spieler und sie waren sehr geeignet.
> 
> 
> Du hast Phantasien ....
> ...



Ich glaube wir reden da ein wenig aneinander vorbei oder du hast nicht die kapazität mich zu verstehen. Damals war es so, das ehr ein geringer Teil der Spieler ungeeignet waren in Gruppen WOW zu spielen. Jetzt ist es umgekehrt.

Das Beispiel soll bedeuten, dass - WENN - jemand im RL so ein Verhalten an den Tag legen würde wie er es in WOW tut, diese Welt sowas von den Bach runter gehen würde. Im Spiel lassen viele die Sau raus und - sorry - scheißen auf die Emotionen der anderen, welche durch das persönliche Fehlverhalten ausgelöst wird.

Und bei uns auf Senjin geht es gelegendlich wirklich krass ab wenn man einer eine Frage stellt - kaum 3 Sekunden später steht schon die erste Beleidigung im Chat. Noob - ebay?! Kacknoob du kannst nix! Geh lieber wieder im Sandkasten spielen und noch wesentlich beleidigenderes.

Klar, man muss sich nichts davon anziehen - gibt ja einige die über sowas locker hinweg sehen. Viele aber scheinbar nicht, denn meist läßt eine passende Antwort auf die Beleidigungen nicht lange auf sich warten.


Und noch ein Beispiel: Was man ja recht oft beobachten kann ist, das der Tank in eine Instanz kommt die ihm nicht passt und er sofort wieder weg ist. Es kommt auch nicht selten vor, das man nach dem ersten Wipe ohne Tank oder Heal da steht. Da frag ich mich doch: Wie sind die Leute so im RL?! Hauen die auch sofort ab und verlassen ihre Familie, weil das Kind nicht sofort den runden Bauklotz in das Runde Loch steckt sondern versucht es in das Eckige zu bekommen? Die Scheidungsraten sprechen dafür...

Kann ja sein das einige nicht verstehen wollen, worum es hier überhaupt geht, aber das bleibt jedem selber überlassen ob er verstehen will oder eben nicht.

Ich war zumindest nahezu immer darum bemüht mich geduldig, zuvorkommen, höflich und großzügig zu zeigen in WOW, was ich auch im RL bin. Die Spielergemeinde jedoch wird zur Zeit zu genau dem Völkchen (nicht alle!!! Aber viele!) was ich so gar nicht ab kann! Ich sehe es aber nicht ein wegen nem Batzen von Idioten auf das zu verzichten, was mir Spaß macht. So lange es denn noch Spaß macht...

LG

Onkel Ple


----------



## disco_0711 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube nicht das Du das original WoW Gefühl wieder zurückbekommen würdest, auch wenn Du die ursprünglichen Zustände (classic Server) wieder herstellen würdest. Es ist nunmal so das sich der Spieler selbst ja verändert, anpasst, weiterentwickelt. 

Dein Text spiegelt in meinen Augen tatsächlich die Veränderung in Wow sehr gut nach, doch ändern kann man nur in sehr kleinem abgeschotteten Kreise innerhalb dieser Welt etwas. Die Community mittlerweile verseucht von stumpfen, nörgelnden Konsumenten, kann man nicht mehr ändern. Ich bin damals aus diesem Grunde von Diablo 2 geflüchtet, weil die Com einfach zu asozial war, nun erleb ich das selbe in WOW, mit dem unterschied das ich eine sehr freundliche nette Spieler in meiner Gilde habe. 

Neben Raiden macht mir mittlerweile noch sehr viel Spass die alte Welt neu zu erforschen. Die Gebietsüberarbeitungen sind Blizzard sehr gut gelungen, und da spürt man auch noch die kreative ursprüngliche Seite von Blizzard. Gestern hab ich : [font=arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica]*Der Tag, an dem Todesschwinge kam: Die wahre Geschichte*[/font] gemacht. Einfach nur genial. 

Abschliessend wollte ich noch sagen das ich kein anderes Spiel kenne, das einen so gefesselt hat über ein so unglaublich langen Zeitraum, wie World of Warcraft. Es war eine tolle Zeit, und wenn diese Zeit zu Ende geht, schaut doch auf die schönen Momente zurück die Ihr erlebt habt.


----------



## Lornorr (19. Mai 2011)

netter text.

mir gefällt wow immer noch. durch archäologie komme ich sogar mal wieder in der alten welt herum, was mir schöne erinnerungen beschert.
ich bin kein twinker deshalb habe ich seit jahren den selben char. das finde ich auch gut so. wenn ich nichts zu tun habe, logge ich aus und mache etwas anderes.
ich finde die casual-anpassungen die seit jahren geschehen sehr gut. niemand will ne stunde eine gruppe für ene instanz suchen. natürlich macht das das spiel ein wenig anonymer und schnellebiger, dennoch bin ich der meinung dass der dungeonfinder eine sinnvolle neuerung ist.
zu classic zeiten musste man ewig für ein epic farmen (ich denke da an diesen heilerumhang oder die brust für die man aus aller welt irgenwelche mats sammeln musste) oder man gehörte einer raidgilde an und wipte sich durch mc und bwl.
random raids waren da undenkbar.
hachja, good old times.
ich habe jetzt gar keine ahnung mehr was ich überhaupt damit sagen will :-)

achja: cataclysm gefällt mir, die meisten neurungen seit classic gefallen mir.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Mai 2011)

Fangt an, OpenPvP zu machen!

und wenn keiner kommt, dann plant es eben!


Sucht Eure Gruppen im /1 Chat!


Geht mal wieder in alte Inis wie Düsterbruch! (falls ihr wisst wo der Eingang ist ^^)


Versucht, Gebirgszüge zu erklimmen, die Gebiete trennen (levitate ist da sehr praktisch)


Hört auf zu meckern und seid der Messias, der die Community vom Unheil befreit!

Handelt und mosert nicht,


spielt Word of Warcraft wie es Euch gefällt! (hey Pippi langstrumpf [...] sie macht was ihr gefällt)


Macht das, was Euch Spaß macht, und nicht das, was die anderen wollen!

Sucht Euch Leute, die die gleichen Interessen haben wie Ihr!


WoW ist, was man daraus macht


----------



## Jordin (19. Mai 2011)

Amen Bruder!


----------



## Garthel (19. Mai 2011)

Das Gefühl des "schönen alten WOWs" kann man nur als Neuling haben. Ich glaube kaum dass 
viele Spieler mit nem classic-Server glücklich wären...auch Jede nicht die immer dannach rufen.
Ich habe zB mitte BC erst mit WoW angefangen...da war für mich auch noch schöne neue Welt
aktuell...wenn ich da zurückdenke...

An meinen Orkkrieger der die ersten Quests im Tal der Prüfungen machte und plötzlich von
Jemanden auf englich nach einem Questmob gefragt wurde. Die Panik die ich da bekam dass
es nur gemischte Server gab und ich ja in Englisch eine Null bin. ^^

Meine Dauertode bei einer Quest am Klingenhügel die ich nur geschafft habe weil mir ein
Schamane nachher geholfen hat und wir dann für ein paar Level zusammen questeten.

Der Moment in dem mich besagter Schamane in den Flammenschlund mitnahm und mir zeigte
was eine Instanz ist und ich als Krieger doch tanken sollte...dafür aber schon nen Schild bräuchte.

Der Beitritt in die Twinkgilde dieses Schamanen in der ich eine wirklich schöne Zeit verbrachte.
Mit denen ich in Brill sinnlos ingame Gesöff zu mir genommen habe nur um dann mit viel zu
lowen Chars und verschwommenem Bild im Kloster zu wipen.

Oder die schönen Verteidigungsschlachten am Wegekreuz, wenn sich mal wieder drei 70er
Allys entschieden haben die Noobs zu grinden und wir uns als wilder Pöbel von 50ern und
drunter zusammengeschlossen haben nur um die Siedlung mit Leichen zu füllen. ^^


Aber schon dort setzte irgendwann die Mentalität bei mir ein dass es doch schön wäre
auf maximalstufe zu sein. Ich habe die Scherbenwelt sogut wie nie gesehen, mein Ork kann
in dieser einen Siedlung in Nagrand immer noch keinen Ruhestein setzen da ich den Ruf dort
nie hoch gespielt habe, da ich auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel die Questreihe dazu nicht gemacht
habe. Generell hab ich von BC wenig gesehen, habe dort fast nur über Inis gelevelt da Questen
schon damals irgendwie seinen Reiz verlor.

Schon damals brauchte man für Raids spezielle Anforderungen. Mein Krieger durfte nur in Kara
tanken wenn er min. T4 hatte, vorher nur als DD. Schon damals war es nicht möglich in der
Scherbenwelt Hilfe zu finden. Die Nagrand-Arena-Quest habe ich mit 80 nachgeholt, da es früher
Niemanden gab der die mit machen wollte. Schon zu BC hieß es: "Ich bin 70, Alles darunter kann
mich mal". Diese Mentalität hat sich nicht verändert, da kann auch Blizz nichts für.

Selbst ich, der früher oft und gern geholfen hat, macht dies nurnoch relativ selten. Ok, man
wird heutzutage auch nicht mehr gefragt, weil es so einfach ist...nur bei grp-quests wird mal
nach Unterstützung gesucht und ich glaube der Pala gestern in der Drachenöde hat sich gefreut
dass ich dort gerade den Questerfolg machen wollte. 

Niemand wird die alten zurück bekommen, Jeder der WoW schon länger wie ein halbes Jahr
spielt kennt Alles und genießt die Annehmlichkeiten die es durch die letzten Addons gab. Wie
oben schon Jemand schrieb...ich habe nie wieder eine Gruppe auf die alte "ich verbringe 2h in
der Hauptstadt und schrei mir die Seele aus dem Leib"-Art gesucht. Warum auch? Wir Alle sind
froh dass wir keine 2h mehr für die Gruppensuche benötigen um dann nochmal 20min zur Ini
zu reisen und in der Zeit min. 1 Gruppenmitglied wieder zu verlieren. Nein, wir sind glücklich
dass wir innerhalb von max. 30min eine Gruppe haben, diese instant in der Ini steht und wir
nehmen die Probleme die dort mit den Spielern auftreten meistens hin.

Die daraus resultierende "Freizeit" innerhalb des Spiels nutzt ja auch keiner. Unser lieber TE hat
auf diese Art auch viel mehr Zeit "Quatsch" zu machen, aber warum denn? Die selben idiotischen
Sachen mehrfach machen bringt einem auch nicht weiter...es ist ja schonmal da gewesen. Ich
würde auch nie wieder nach Brill gehen, dort einen picheln und dann Kloster mit verschwommenen
Bild gehen um dort zu wipen. Es ist schon da gewesen, es hat Spaß gemacht, aber dass reicht.

Der Spieler ändert sich, daher auch das Spiel. Selbst wenn WoW immer auf Stand von classic
geblieben wäre (und man den dann fehlenden Content mal wegläßt) wäre das Spiel Jedem der
jetzt nach Classic-Servern ruft zu langweilig...denn es wäre Alles schonmal gemacht worden.

So...mein Senf. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Mai 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> WoW ist, was man daraus macht



Eben nicht, WoW war schon immer das, was den Spielern von Blizzard ermöglicht wurde. Und in den letzten Jahren wurde das immer weniger.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Eben nicht, WoW war schon immer das, was den Spielern von Blizzard ermöglicht wurde. Und in den letzten Jahren wurde das immer weniger.





Das "WoW ist, was man daraus macht" war auch auf die Möglichkeiten bezogen, die man hat.

Mir ist klar, dass man das Spiel an sich nicht ändern kann. Dafür kann man aber mit den Möglichkeiten, die man hat,
was machen. Und wenn die Möglichkeiten weniger geworden sind, das mag sein, aber trotzdem hat man noch Freiräume und Möglichkeiten.

Dann ist WoW eben das, was man aus den verfügbaren Möglichkeiten macht, sodass einem persönlich das Spiel Spaß macht.
Und wenn das nicht möglich ist: aufhören.


----------



## Masterio (19. Mai 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass 99% aller Spieler die über den annonymen Dungeonfinder meckern, seit seiner Einführung losgelöst von der Gilde nicht einmal selber ne Gruppe per Chat versucht haben aufzubauen.
> Ich wette, dass 99% aller Spieler die über die Itemvoraussetzungen einiger Raildleiter meckern, selber nicht einmal versucht haben nen Raid aufzubauen.
> Ich wette, dass 99% aller Spieler die über die zu kurze Spanne/Story von Level 80-85 meckern, nicht erst Questreihe Hyjal UND Vashir vollständig beendet haben, bevor sie Tiefenheim und Co entdeckt haben.
> Ich wette, dass 99% aller Spieler die über den Umgangston bzw. Kommunikation in random inis meckern, selber nicht mehr als ein "hi" und "bb" zur Kommunikation regelmäßig beitragen .
> ...



so ist es, obwohl mir die community scheiß egal ist...wow verbessert sich mit jedem addon, da man aber schon vieles kennt, wird es schnell langweilig, man wünscht sich halt die unerfahrenheit zurück...

und früher war alles besser, sogar die zukunft...


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2011)

Masterio schrieb:


> man wünsch sich halt die unerfahrenheit zurück...



Die "unerfahrenheit" vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber dieses geile Gefühl, als man sich zum ersten mal einloggte und jedes Gebiet und Instanz, sowie generell Warcraft III in 3D mit Freunden das erste mal erkundete, oder der erste Char auf dem Server mit Mount an einem vorbeiritt, oder man selbst zum ersten mal ein Mount hatte... das hätte ich gern manchmal wieder.


----------



## Super PePe (19. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die "unerfahrenheit" vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber dieses geile Gefühl, als man sich zum ersten mal einloggte und jedes Gebiet und Instanz, sowie generell Warcraft III in 3D mit Freunden das erste mal erkundete, oder der erste Char auf dem Server mit Mount an einem vorbeiritt, oder man selbst zum ersten mal ein Mount hatte... das hätte ich gern manchmal wieder.



Das ist wie mit dem Verlust der eigenen Unschuld. Einmal verloren, ist es nahezu unmöglich sie wieder zu erlangen.
Ab und an streift sie einen aber, wenn einer im TS aufgeregt ist weil er zum allerersten Mal in einem Raid ist, Instanz, BG, Arena usw.


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. Mai 2011)

Ich kann dem TE in wiiiirklich vielen Punkten zustimmen. Früher war WoW halt ein Spiel, in dem verkorkste Nerds, die einst mit Stift, Papier, Würfeln und Regelwerken die Abende der Wochenenden verbracht hatten, endlich die digitale Form eben dieser Freizeitbeschäftigung  entdeckt hatten. Wir WoW-Spieler der ersten Stunden (ja, ich bin auch einer derer, die seit Anfang an dabei sind) waren eine wirkliche Community, alle hatten wiiirklich nur die gleichen Interessen, und zwar hing das alles mit der Welt "Warcraft" zusammen und mit Rollenspielen.

Ich denke, das ganze änderte sich in BC. Plötzlich war WoW populär. Leute wie William Shattner und Mr. T machten plötzlich Werbung für das Spiel. Der Kommerz breitete sich aus. Arena wurde eingeführt. Und WoW war plötzlich auch ein Platz, an dem sich Spieler austoben konnten, welche früher in Ballerspielen wie Camperstrike mit Begriffen wie "lol", "noob" und "l2p" um sich warfen. Und genau das hat die kleine, aber feine Community hart getroffen. Es gibt diese "alten" Spieler immernoch. Diese sind meistens noch genau so freundlich wie früher, helfen gern, haben Spaß am Spiel. Aber es ist, verglichen an der heutigen Spielerzahl, nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler und deswegen fallen nun eher die Spieler mit dem schlechten Verhalten auf, die dieses Spiel nicht mit Liebe spielen sondern nur um des Spieles willen. 

Natürlich möchte ich nicht alle neueren Spieler über einen Kamm scheren, Gott bewahre! Ich persönlich denke, dass es dem Miteinander in WoW gut tun würde, wenn die Benutzerzahlen um 3-4 Millionen Spieler zurückgehen würden. Dann wäre man nicht mehr so anonym in der Masse, sondern würde wieder durch gute Leistungen und gutes Verhalten herausstechen.


----------



## BillyChapel (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo TE,

ja, ich habe Deinen Text ganz gelesen und kann das Geschriebene nachvollziehen. Ich habe zwar erst kurz vor BC angefangen (3 Monate), aber selbst da war der Unterschied zu heute noch spürbar. Ich möchte nicht sagen, dass Du uneingeschränkt Recht hasst, aber im Kern ist was Wahres drinnen. Hier meine paar Senfpunkte:

1.) Alles (und wirklich ALLES) verliert an Interesse, Erstaunen, Beliebtheit etc. mit der Zeit. Ob das Filme, Lieder, Lieblingsspeisen oder sonst was sind. Irgendwann ist der Glanz weg. Das ist auch bei WoW so und wird irgendwann mal (in 10, 20 oder 25 Jahren) im Abschalten der Server enden, weil keiner sich mehr für WoW interessiert. Bis dahin wird der schleichende Verfall mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägt fortschreiten.

2.) Um diesen Verfall zu verzögern oder zu bremsen (nicht um ihn zu verhindern!), werden die Entwickler solche Sachen in das Spiel implementieren, von denen sie glauben, dass sie viele Spieler im Spiel halten oder gar neue gewinnen können. Als Wirtschaftsunternehmen ist Blizzard hauptsächlich an den Umsatzzahlen interessiert und nicht am Wohlbefinden einer gewissen Spielergruppe. Nostalgische Gefühle sind hier fehl am Platz. Paradebeispiel für eine solche Entwicklung sind die Automobilindustrie oder die Unterhaltungselektronik. Auch wenn ein VW Bus T1 der ultimative Hippie-Hit war, die Käufermasse möchte verschont bleiben mit Vehikeln ohne ABS, Lenkverstärkung, Klimaanlage usw. Da kannst du noch so oft an VW schreiben, wie toll die Kifferparty auf dem Weg nach Woodstock anno 69 im angemalten VW Büsschen war... der wird trotzdem nicht mehr hergestellt.

3.) Wäre WoW bei Classic stehen geblieben (also Lvl 60) würde Blizzard heute keine 10-12 Mio Abonennten haben, sondern bedeutend weniger, weil es die Mehrheit nicht ertragen würde, in immer den selben Gebieten das Selbe machen zu müsssen oder zu sollen. Mag sein, dass es je Server 10 Walljumper gibt, oder Spieler, die es lieben zu Fuß endlos durchs Schlingendorntal oder den Dämmerwald zu laufen. Die Mehrheit der Spiele wird über kurz oder lang abschalten und das Spiel quittieren. Also muss neuer Inhalt her, egal ob er passt oder nicht. Über Geschmack lässt sich schließlich streiten.

4.) Um die Umsätze nachhaltig zu sichern, musste Blizzard so auf die Community eingehen, dass die Mehrheit sich gut bedient empfand. Das schafft größtenteils für Ruhe und die aufgeregten Freaks in den Foren machen ja nur einen kleinen Teil der Community aus. Für die Entwickler sind die 85% Casuals vom Umsatz her wichtiger, als die 15% Pro-Spieler (das sind die WoW-Verrückten und möchte-gern-professionals).

5.) Durch das Schleifen am Schwierigkeitsgrad griff Blizzard so hart ins Spiel ein, wie anno 1970er Jahre die Bauplaner bei der Begradigung der Flüsse. Alles fließt (bzw. levelt) schneller, aber es kommt auch schneller zu größeren Überschwemmungen (Unlust) oder gar Katastrophen (Abokündigungen). Schaut nur in dieses Forum, da geht es nur darum "Wie schaff ich es am schnellsten auf 85", "Hab keinen Bock auf leveln" etc. Der Levelrush ist überall spürbar. Endgame zählt, Raiden, Heros, Punkte, Epix... Das ist genauso, als wollte man bei einem Fußballspiel nur noch die Tore sehen, die Höhepunkte. Ich drücke es jetzt mal wirklich krass aus: Das Spiel wird beherrscht von den Endgame- und Raid-Deppen. Von Idioten, die nichts anderes in der Birne haben, als sich im Endcontent als wahre Crax zu outen. Das Spiel wird von ihnen in kleine Nischen reduziert... in Raiden... und Heros. Wie Autisten klammern sie sich an diesem (SChein)Inhalt fest... nur um Punkte zu bekommen und Ausrüstung. Sie geilen sich auf an DPS und Itemlevel und legen im Spiel soviel unsoziales Verhalten an den Tag, dass man am liebsten das Spiel ausschalten möchte. Nicht Blizzard hat das Spiel kaputt gemacht, es war ein großer Teil der Community selbst.

6.) Das Spiel und die Community wie früher wird es in WoW nicht mehr geben. Das ist so wie es ist. Wenn ich mir den Verfall von Werten innerhalb unserer Gesellschaft so anschaue, brauch ich mich nicht wundern, weshalb das im Spiel genauso ist. Aus einem RL-Deppen wird im Spiel kein umgänglicher Mitspieler. Und je glatter und einfacher das Spiel wird, desto mehr Deppen wird es anziehen und desto schleppender wird der Niedergang. Hauptsache der Umsatz stimmt.

Salut, Freunde.

Billy


----------



## Akium (19. Mai 2011)

kushial schrieb:


> die welt ist viel zu vielfältig geworden, es gibt ZU viel zu tun, das ziel ist den spieler in jeder minute seiner online-zeit zu beschäftigen, ihn auf die jagd nach irgendwelchen erfolgspunkten, rüstungen, marken etc zu schicken. permanent.




Für mich ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall. Es gibt nichts zu tun, außer man lässt sich auf künstlich hinzugefügte Dinge ein, wie Erfolgspunkte, oder auf den Beruf Archäologie. 

Früher gabs immer was zu tun. Erze farmen für die Muntion, oder Wetzsteine für den Tank. Kräuter farmen für Teufelsmanatränke, die ich als Jäger auf CD gesoffen habe. 

Bufffood...Tränke, Elixiere... Heute stellt ein Interessierter einen Gildenkessel und ein Fischmal, und das Ding ist gegessen. Desinteresse von 9 Anderen wird mal wieder unterstützt und gefördert. 

Die letzte BC Ruffraktion hatte ich oben, als BC fast zuende war. Man jagte seltenen Rezepten hinterher, die bei bestimmten Mobs droppten. 


Also baut man sich nen Twink, und denkt sich. Okay. Nochmal von vorne. Neue Klasse, neue Gebiete. .. Hurra. 
Ernüchtert stell man fest, dass man alles solo mit allergrößter Leichtigkeit bewältigen kann. Die Level laufen nur so davon. Man lernt nichts. Man hat keine kniffligen Quests, man lernt kein Movement, man lernt kein CC, kein Unterbrechen...nix. In den Low level Instanzen fällt alles so schnell um, dass selbst die undiszipliniertesten Gruppen alles platt hauen. Die Spieler gar einen solchen Spielstil als Normalfall anerzogen bekommen. 

Dann kommt es vor, dass man später Magier triftt, die nicht wissen was ein Sheeppull ist. Was ein line-of-sight Pull ist etc..pp.. Man schaut nach der Instanz nach, und stellt fest das nichts unterbrochen wurde... Jäger die nicht wissen, was der einlullende Schuß bewirkt. Krieger die nicht merken, dass man die Moloche in ZA entwaffnen kann.. Tanks die den Endboss von ZG in die Kuppel ziehen, Palaheiler die Weihe anwerfen, um die Geister beim Endboss zu killen, dafür aber laufend vom Tank weglaufen... Das Grauen. Pullende Heiler und DDs, die laufend "gogo" schreien, weil sie es nicht anders kennen. 
Die Leute werden immer desintressierter. 

Dazu das Markensystem, welches künstlich sämtlichen alten Raid-Content entwertet. Wieso noch in ne t11 Ini rennen, wenn man T12 oder ähnliches für Marken bekommt. Also rennen die Leute in die mittlerweile sehr leicht gewordenen 5er heros. Sie lernen wieder nix, weil mans nicht braucht. Wozu unterbrechen oder CC wenn man den Trash eh wegbombt ? 
Mit T13 noch immer in die Todesmienen rennen, damit ich mir neue Märkchen holen kann ? 

Diese nicht vorhandene Lernkurve führt dann zu Frust bei den alten Hasen, weil die Neulinge zumeisst so wirklich gar nix können, und auch wie oben schon beschrieben durch alles durchgerollt sind. Die Neulinge selbst erleben selbst auch nur Frust, weil sie später im Raid, der nunmal der einzige spätere Inhalt des Games ist, gnadenlos scheitern. 

Eine Gildengruppe mit Neulingen durch ZG zu bringen ist schwerer als die Leute random loszuschicken, weil sie random nen 15 % Buff kriegen, der einges an Fehlern verzeiht/ausbügelt. 
Mit 15 % HP mehr, muss ich als Tank keine CDs mehr usen. Mit 15 % mehr Schaden muss ich keine saubere Rota einüben. Da darf auch ruhig mal nicht unterbrochen werden, geht ja auch so. 

Mit interessierten Leuten macht WoW nach wie vor einen Heidenspaß, nur leider werden es immer weniger, und der Frustfaktor steigt rasant.


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> ...




Schön, dass dies nur eine Meinung von vielen ist. Was mich zB. früher gestört hat, waren nämlich ganau diese ganzen Timesinks, die dir so gut gefallen haben, die einzig und alleine dazu da waren, die Spieler so lange wie möglich IM Spiel zu binden, welche allerdings für Leute mit weniger Zeit dazu geführt haben, dass sie eben nicht "effektiv" raiden(oder was auch immer sie wollten) konnten, weil sie die ganze Vorarbeit eben nicht erledigen konnten Mangels Zeit. Genau das dürfte Blizzard auch gestört haben, denn schließlich stecken sie die meiste Arbeit in eben diesen Teil des "Contents" (Raids, Instanzen etc.) und dann konnten viele sie gar nicht sehen, weil sie nicht die Zeit hatten, die Vor"erfordernisse" zu erledigen...


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Mai 2011)

Na, viel Verklärtheit, wieder einer der aufhört, viel Spaß im RL.


----------



## Akium (19. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Schön, dass dies nur eine Meinung von vielen ist. Was mich zB. früher gestört hat, waren nämlich ganau diese ganzen Timesinks, die dir so gut gefallen haben, die einzig und alleine dazu da waren, die Spieler so lange wie möglich IM Spiel zu binden, welche allerdings für Leute mit weniger Zeit dazu geführt haben, dass sie eben nicht "effektiv" raiden(oder was auch immer sie wollten) konnten, weil sie die ganze Vorarbeit eben nicht erledigen konnten Mangels Zeit. Genau das dürfte Blizzard auch gestört haben, denn schließlich stecken sie die meiste Arbeit in eben diesen Teil des "Contents" (Raids, Instanzen etc.) und dann konnten viele sie gar nicht sehen, weil sie nicht die Zeit hatten, die Vor"erfordernisse" zu erledigen...



Dass man sich für eine halbwegs erfolgreiche Raidteilnahe um etwas kümmern muss, u.a auch um Bufffood etc ..pp.. Also eher zielgerichteter Timesink, der aber zu einem Ergebnis führt. 
Das gab schon die grobe Richtung vor. Ohne dich zu kümmern, wirds auch nix. 

Die meissten konnten durchaus alle Instanzen sehen, und haben sich entsprechend vorbereitet.	Wie schauts heute aus ? 

Künstlicher Timesink wird eingebaut, der vollkommen parallel läuft, und zu keinem Ziel führt. Ein Punktekonto wird voller, sonst nix. Ein Beruf den kein Mensch braucht, und keine weiteren sinnvollen Zusammenhänge bringt wird eingeführt. Dass die Leute über 2 Jahre immer die selben 5er durchbomben, um neue Punkte zu farmen, fürs neue Equip. 
Oder man zieht den 12ten Twink hoch...weil nix zu tun ist. 

BC hat die richtige Mischung gut getroffen. 

Heute lesen die Leute in Foren, dass die Raider sich nur noch zum raiden einloggen, und dort Gas geben. Sie denken so wäre das Spiel aufgebaut, und sie bereichern ohne jedes Wissen und ohne jede Vorbereitung die Com. Das führt dann zu Frust, der wieder dazu führt das z.B. die 5er vollkommen todgenerfed wurden... Mit 15 % Buff erstrecht.


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Ein Beruf den kein Mensch braucht, und keine weiteren sinnvollen Zusammenhänge bringt wird eingeführt.



Siehst du..und genauso siehst DU Archäologie, ich seh den Beruf völlig anders, denn für mich macht er sehr wohl Sinn, erzählen sie doch die einzelnen Gegenstände kleine Hintergrundgeschichten (zB. die Statue einer Druiden und eines Priesters, erzählt ganz kurz, wie es dazu kam, dass auch Frauen Druiden und Männer Priester werden können bei den Nachtelfen, vor allem für die Leute "wichtig" die sich intensiv mit der Warcraft-Story beschäftigen, zB. durch die Bücher, wo nur Männer Druiden und nur Frauen Priester sind) und bringen auch noch viele witzige Funitems, die für "Atmosphäre" sorgen (zB. die unglaublich geniale Puzzlekiste des Yogg-Saron mit ihren Sprüchen). Nur weil er für DICH keinen dir ersichtlichen Nutzen bringt heißt das nicht, dass ihn "kein Mensch braucht"

BTW...bei meinen Raid ist es auch immer noch Pflicht, sein eigenes Buffood mitzubringen, seine eigenen Tränke und Fläschen, genau das sollte auch selbstverständlich sein...könnte daran liegen, dass meine Raids keine Randomraids sind (die so niemals von Blizzard vorgesehen waren und auch heute noch eigentlich nicht sind, es wird nicht umsonst das Gildenzusammenspiel "gefördert" wo es nur geht) und jeder weiß, dass er sich auf den anderen verlassen kann, dies aber nicht ausnutzt und seinen Teil beiträgt...


----------



## Akium (19. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Siehst du..und genauso siehst DU Archäologie, ich seh den Beruf völlig anders, denn für mich macht er sehr wohl Sinn, erzählen sie doch die einzelnen Gegenstände kleine Hintergrundgeschichten (zB. die Statue einer Druiden und eines Priesters, erzählt ganz kurz, wie es dazu kam, dass auch Frauen Druiden und Männer Priester werden können bei den Nachtelfen, vor allem für die Leute "wichtig" die sich intensiv mit der Warcraft-Story beschäftigen, zB. durch die Bücher, wo nur Männer Druiden und nur Frauen Priester sind) und bringen auch noch viele witzige Funitems, die für "Atmosphäre" sorgen (zB. die unglaublich geniale Puzzlekiste des Yogg-Saron mit ihren Sprüchen). Nur weil er für DICH keinen dir ersichtlichen Nutzen bringt heißt das nicht, dass ihn "kein Mensch braucht"




Das mag ja sein, dass du bei Archa deine Unterhaltung findest. Die Leute, die ich kenne, (und das sind nicht wenige) haben sich durch den Beruf gequält um evtl das Zweihandschwert zu bekommen. Alle anderen haben den Kram innerhalb kürzester Zeit kopfschüttelnd beiseite geschoben. Sicherlich nicht repräsentativ, aber durchaus die Stimmung erahnend. Fragt man in ZA wenn man random unterwegs ist, wer Archa ist, um den Boss zu rufen, erntet man zumeisst 5 x ein Minus. Auch ein Zeichen der Beliebtheit. Der aufgesetzte künstliche Timesink schlechthin in Reinform. Liesst man im offiziellen Forum, ist die Resonanz auf den Beruf zu 95 % negativ. 

Sicher soll jeder spielen wie er will. Jedoch, ein Spiel so aufzubauen, dass man bis zum Lvl 85 so wirklich gar nichts lernt. Dass man nirgens in die Richtung gewiesen wird, dass man sich ein bisschen interessieren muss, um dann die Leute beim eigentlichen Spielinhalt, nämlich dem Gruppenspiel gegen ne Wand laufen zu lassen finde ich nicht sonderlich gelungen. 
Dann die niedrigste Wand (5er hc) mit Nerfs/Dungeonbuffs bezwingbar zu machen, dass sie auch wiederum nichts mehr an Interesse erfordern, ist der falsche Weg.


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> ....
> Dann die niedrigste Wand (5er hc) mit Nerfs/Dungeonbuffs bezwingbar zu machen, dass sie auch wiederum nichts mehr an Interesse erfordern, ist der falsche Weg.



Die niedrigste Wand ist immer noch 5er nHC. 

Generft wurden sie(die HCs) erst...worauf? Genau, Kundenwunsch, man muss nämlich nur lange genug Threads eröffnen. Genug Threads, dass Blizzard irgendwann denkt: "Uuuuhhh, uuuuh, uhhhhh vielleicht sollten wir das Ganze doch einfacher machen, obwohl wir das gar nicht vorhatten, aber sie scheinen doch zu schwer sind, wenn so viele Leute, so viel darüber schreiben und so viel weinen müssen"


----------



## Hamburgperle (19. Mai 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Na, viel Verklärtheit, wieder einer der aufhört, viel Spaß im RL.



^^

Trifft es!

Es muss nur lange genug her sein, egal was es war, es gewinnt im Vergleich zu heutigen. Dieses "früher war alles besser" liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Unangenehme Dinge werden vom Gehirn mit der Zeit so bearbeitet, dass es angenehm erscheint, um sie nicht als seelischen Balast rumschleppen zu müssen.

Aussagen "ach wie war das Klasse, Erze farmen um als Jäger dann im Raid Munition zu haben" das waren noch Zeiten ... so toll, .... sind ja wohl anders nicht zu erklären. Und jede Wette, was wurde über WothLK gemeckert ... warten wirs ab ... in 2 oder 3 Jahren, ist es die 3. Beste Erweiterung aller Zeiten gewesen, weil genau 2 noch älter waren ;-))

So long ...



Man muss mit LvL 20 nicht mit Reiten anfangen, lauft doch weiter bis LvL 40 wie in den guten alten Classic Zeiten.


----------



## kushial (19. Mai 2011)

ich möchte nochmal ausdrücklich hinzufügen, vorallen an die,die argumentieren, suche Leute die Open PvP mitmchen,oder nutze den DF nicht sondern baue Gruppen selber auf e.t.c,

Leute das mache ich ja, ds Problem ist,und das ist der Kerninhalt der Themas, ds kaum wer noch lust hat, heute haben die Spieler nur Spass an Dingen wenn sie Virtuelle Stats dazu bekommen,wie ein Item,Und genau das ist der Punkt, klar jetzt kann man gegen argumentieren, ja man muss mit der zeit leben und nunml die entwicklung hinnehmen.Ds ist richtig ich finde nur schade das DIE MENSCHLICHKEIT,die leute in wow,kum noch dinge machen die einfch nur reinen spass machen ohne lohn.

Mir ist auch bewusst das man wenn man neue dinge sieht die berauschend sind und nach einer zeit nicht mehr so,das ist für mich normal mir geht es ja darum ds aus gegebenen dingen die schön sind verunstaltet werden!

Es gibt viele Dinge in wow die heute viel viel besser sind als damals, ich spreche in diesen Thread überwiegend um die Entwicklung warum wow so geworden ist,aufgrund der Leute die es spielen.

Als Beispiel das mit den Kloster,mir ging es darum das es einfach total locker und Stressfrei war damals, da störte niemanden das hinlaufen,weil es nunmal so war das man laufen/reiten musste, heute heisst es gogogogo seh zu muss gleich weg.Würde es z.b. das Portsystem nicht geben,würden sich die Leute auch so anpassen.Damals wenn man wipte konnte man nicht so den Dicken rushängen lassen,weil man server intern war e.t.c.wegen ruf e.t.c.


Ich will legentlich nur darauf hinaus,wie sich die Leute aufgrund der veränderung angepasst haben.


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2011)

kushial schrieb:


> Ich will legentlich nur darauf hinaus,wie sich die Leute aufgrund der veränderung angepasst haben.



Nope, die Veränderungen wurden gemacht, weil es die Leute so wollten. Daraus können wir den Schluß ziehen: Nicht die Leute haben sich den Veränderungen angepasst, das Spiel wurde an die Leute angepasst, deshalb die Veränderungen


----------



## mcwz (19. Mai 2011)

Für mein Empfinden gibt es viel zu wenig zu tun und viel zu wenig Inhalt.

Die paar 5er Instanzen werden besucht bis man sein Grundequip beisammen hat und die handvoll Fraktionen, die brauchbare Items haben, oben sind. Danach sind 5er Instanzen unnötig. Der einzige Grund warum sie überhaupt noch besucht werden, ist Marken farmen, ein von Blizzard künstlich geschaffenes Konstrukt um den "Content" zu dehnen.

Danach gehts in die Raids und sobald die clear sind, ist game over - wozu soll man Woche für Woche in einen Raid gehen um irgendwelche sinnlosen Epics zu farmen, die man mit dem nächsten Content Patch sowiese wieder wegschmeisst.

Außerhalb von Raids gibt es nicht wirklich was zu tun. Berufe sind inzwischen so sinnvoll wie ein Pickel auf der Nase. Sekundärberufe braucht man genau gar nicht (Buff Food, Flaks, etc. kauft man einfach) Archäologie ist der größte Sch... und langweilig ohne Ende.

Twinken wäre ne Alternative, aber wenn man schon 10 Chars hat kann man das gleich wieder abhaken. Selbiges gilt für PvP, wenn man kein Interesse an PvP hat.

Fazit: eine brauchbare Gilde vorausgesetzt, hat man innerhalb von 2 Wochen seinen Char von 80 auf 85 gelevelt, alle Instanzen und Raids clear und ist adequat equipped (ist man in einer Casual Gilde dauert es mit den Raids halt etwas länger).

Nix für ungut, aber 2 Wochen Inhalt/Beschäftigung ist schon etwas armseelig für ein Addon.


----------



## Derulu (19. Mai 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber 2 Wochen Inhalt/Beschäftigung ist schon etwas armseelig für ein Addon.



Tja, wenn man ein Spiel wie WoW wie FastFood behandelt, verhält es sich auch wie FastFood. Es ist schnell gegessen, macht aber nicht wirklich lange satt...


Ich kann jetzt nur für mich reden:
Ich habe 6 Chars auf 85, spiele aber inzwischen nur noch einen, weil ich zeitlich gar nicht weiß wo ich zuerst anfangen sollte. An einem normalen Tag spiel ich in etwa 2-2,5h (an freien Tagen und das sind 3 pro Woche, gerne auch ein paar Stündchen länger) und wenn ich abends auslogge habe ich immer das Gefühl, nicht alles das erledigt zu haben, was ich eigentlich vorgehabt hätte. Entweder fehlt noch eine der 3 Angelquest, oder ich hab Tol Barad nicht komplett durchquesten können, Tol Barad noch nicht gewonnen oder verloren, erst eine heroische Instanz besucht oder einen einzigen Raid, hab wieder nur 60 Leder und wieder nur Stoff für 10 Verbände gefarmt, wieder kein "niedrigstufiges" Questgebiet abgeschlossen und noch gar nicht die Schräubchen an meinem Equip wieder ein bißchen mehr feinjustiert. Ich habe gar nicht die Zeit, all das zu tun, was ich so gerne tun würde, das Spiel bietet so viele Möglichkeiten, man müsste sie nur sehen und auch nutzen...(und wenn ich mal keine Lust, ja, auch das kommt vor, dann spiele ich eben an diesemTag nicht)


----------



## Firun (19. Mai 2011)

Moderation: Provokativen und Sinn-freien Post/Flame und Reaktion darauf entfernt .

Kritik und Anregungen zum Text gerne, aber nicht so.


----------



## Sano (19. Mai 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Künstlicher Timesink wird eingebaut, der vollkommen parallel läuft, und zu keinem Ziel führt. Ein Punktekonto wird voller, sonst nix. Ein Beruf den kein Mensch braucht,
> und keine weiteren sinnvollen Zusammenhänge bringt wird eingeführt. Dass die Leute über 2 Jahre immer die selben 5er durchbomben, um neue Punkte zu farmen, fürs
> neue Equip. Oder man zieht den 12ten Twink hoch...weil nix zu tun ist.



Genau dieser Punkt führt dazu das eben die Spieler die nicht mehr die Zeit und 
Nerven für Raids haben (ja, ich bin Familienvater mit kleinen Kindern), sich andere 
Ziele suchen die nun auch vorhanden sind. 
Als Beispiel nenne ich mal MICH. MC, BWL, AQ 20 und 40 so wie Kara habe ich 
mit der Gilde geraidet. Auch ohne Kinder war die Zeit schon gut ausgefüllt und
Raidvorbereitungen für mich kaum zu schaffen. Die Zeit war schön, aber im nach
hinein betrachtet war es eher eine Qual für mich.
Nun Twinke ich auf meinem (alten ) Server alle 10 Chars bis 85 (jede Klasse ist ein mal vorhanden).
Wenn ich damit fertig bin, ich benötige noch ca. 1-1,5 Monate für die letzten 10 Level, 
werde ich alle Berufe aller Chars auf Maximal bringen. Parallel dazu rüsten sich die Chars 
gegenseitig aus und verbessern über 5er Instanzen Ihr Equip.
Es gibt halt genug zu tun. Und es macht mir Spass. Ich bin Zeitlich absolut ungebunden 
und genau DAS ist für MICH das schönste an WOW!

JEDER JECK ISS ANDERS.

In diesem Spiel gibt es Raider, PVPler, Twinker, Leute die WOW als Handelssimulation 
spielen und nicht zu vergessen die guten alten Rollenspieler. Alle haben Spaß am gleichen 
Spiel, sie spielen aber alle unterschiedliche Bereiche innerhalb der allumfassenden Spielewelt. 
Man kann hier von Subkulturen innerhalb von WOW sprechen.

Jedem der sich im Spiel langweilt kann ich nur empfehlen mit dem spielen aufzuhören. 
Dies sage ich auch aus reinem Eigennutz, weil mir die ganzen Nörgler, die nicht in der Lage sind 
für sich auch mal die positiven Aspekte herauszufiltern, gehörig auf den Senkel gehen!!

Grüße


----------



## Blackout1091 (19. Mai 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Für mein Empfinden gibt es viel zu wenig zu tun und viel zu wenig Inhalt.
> 
> Die paar 5er Instanzen werden besucht bis man sein Grundequip beisammen hat und die handvoll Fraktionen, die brauchbare Items haben, oben sind. Danach sind 5er Instanzen unnötig. Der einzige Grund warum sie überhaupt noch besucht werden, ist Marken farmen, ein von Blizzard künstlich geschaffenes Konstrukt um den "Content" zu dehnen.
> 
> ...



2 Wochen das will ich sehen wie du das machst 
Wenn du keine Lust hast Gear zu farmen , weil mit den nächsten Content ja besseres kommt glaube ich hast du gar nichts verstanden 

Naja wenn für Ultra - Pros wie dich es nach 2 wochen kein Inhalt mehr bietet weil du alles hast oder es dir kein spaß macht muss du halt dein account deaktiviert halten 


Ich hab immer noch gut was zu tun  Zocke am Tag vllt 2h und am Wochenende kaum , da ich fast nie zu Hause bin.. Da bleibt genug zu endecken


----------



## Sano (19. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ) ... und wenn ich abends auslogge habe ich immer das Gefühl, nicht alles das erledigt zu haben, was ich eigentlich vorgehabt hätte. Entweder fehlt noch eine der 3 Angelquest, oder ich hab Tol Barad nicht komplett durchquesten können, Tol Barad noch nicht gewonnen oder verloren, erst eine heroische Instanz besucht oder einen einzigen Raid, hab wieder nur 60 Leder und wieder nur Stoff für 10 Verbände gefarmt, wieder kein "niedrigstufiges" Questgebiet abgeschlossen und noch gar nicht die Schräubchen an meinem Equip wieder ein bißchen mehr feinjustiert. Ich habe gar nicht die Zeit, all das zu tun, was ich so gerne tun würde, das Spiel bietet so viele Möglichkeiten, man müsste sie nur sehen und auch nutzen...(und wenn ich mal keine Lust, ja, auch das kommt vor, dann spiele ich eben an diesemTag nicht)



Dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen. Selbst an EINEM Char gibt es immer was zu tun.

Aaaber es gibt halt selbständigere Leute und welche die halt nur das können was man ihnen 
vorsagt. Der eine findet von sich aus immer was zu tun, der andere nimmt halt nicht wahr 
das seine Sockelsteine im Equip anders angeordnet vielleicht noch eine weitere Optimierung 
bedeuten, ein Run durch MC diese Woche vielleicht die ersehne Fessel von Garr mit sich bringt, 
das ausgebrütete Ei geöffnet werden kann um evtl. endlich den grünen Protodrachen zu bekommen,
die neuen Quests in manchen Gebieten mit Cata richtig Lustige Geschichten erzählen, es neue
Flugpunkte zu sammeln gibt um effizienter durch die Welt reisen zu können, das Zweihandschwert
vom Archäologie-Beruf (Accountgebunden) richtig schick am eigenen DK-Twink aussehen würde, 
jeder Spieler einen Gnom als Twink haben sollte ;-),  ... usw. 

Ich könnte Endlos weiter machen.

Grüße


----------



## Amraam (19. Mai 2011)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallo TE,
> 
> ja, ich habe Deinen Text ganz gelesen und kann das Geschriebene nachvollziehen. Ich habe zwar erst kurz vor BC angefangen (3 Monate), aber selbst da war der Unterschied zu heute noch spürbar. Ich möchte nicht sagen, dass Du uneingeschränkt Recht hasst, aber im Kern ist was Wahres drinnen. Hier meine paar Senfpunkte:
> .......
> ...



Ok, ich hätte wirklich gerne im bereich 1-84 etwas "zu tun gehabt"....

Mit irgendwelchen gleichleveligen leuten zusammen etwas zu machen. (Auser innis)....


Aber:

Gruppenquests, die man wirklich als gruppe machen kann?

entweder ist diese grp-quest so outgeared, das man die alleine machen kann...
oder dir hilft ein max-levler....
Oder dir hilf garkeiner.

Jemanden zu treffen, der mit dir zusammen quests macht? fehlanzeige.


Classic-Raids?

Fehlanzeige....

BC-Raids?
öhm ... ja, viel spass beim suchen....

Klingt jetzt vieleicht doof, aber: Das spiel konzentriert sich nunmal auf den bereich 85 .


----------



## Hamburgperle (19. Mai 2011)

Ich weiss ja net auf welchem Server Du bist, aber auf Frostwolf gibt es genug Leute, die alte Raids gehen. 

Da wird BC genau so gesucht im Channel wie Classic Raids ... und über Gruppenquest zu meckern, weil Dir nen LvL 85er hilft, na dann lass dir doch net helfen.

"Niemand will etwas werden, alle wollen etwas sein" ... ein alter, aber wahrer Spruch. Immer wird gemeckert, weil man sich etwas "erarbeitet" hat und heute alle alles angeblich geschenkt bekommen ...

Leute es ist ein Spiel ... der Weg ist das Ziel !!!!

Ihr müsstet die Neuen auslachen, weil die alles so schnell machen müssen ... ihr hattet noch die Zeit Euch von LvL 20 bis LvL 30 durch 30 Inis gemeinsam mit Freunden zu kämpfen ... heute ... drei BGs mit Wochenendzuschlag ... BÄM 3 LvL mehr. Ihr habt Gruppenquest noch gemeinsam gemacht ... ihr habt alte Weltbosse mit 40 Mann geraidet ... Ihr habt BGs gehabt, wo man sich abends um 0 Uhr ausloggte und morgens um 8 Uhr kam man in das selbe BG ... Ihr habt um die dritte Warsong-Flagge 1 h kämpfen müssen und sie dann geholt, was heute keine Sau mehr macht (machen kann) ... Ihr habt nen 0:2 in Warsong noch umgebogen (was heute auch nicht mehr geht, da sich bei dem Stand 10 Mann hinten reinstellen und die 2 min bis zum Ende deffen) ... Ihr wisst, wenn einer zu Euch sagt "Treffen in XR in 5 min" wo Ihr hin müsst ... Ihr habt vor Tarrensmühlen Euch 4 h mit der Gegenseite gehauen ... 

... die Liste liesse sich elend lange fortsetzen ... wenn Ihr diese Zeit nicht als gut und angenehm verbucht, sondern nur als nervigen Durchgang zu einen "Endziel" ... ist dieses Spiel nicht das richtige für Euch.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (19. Mai 2011)

Im endeffekt geht es doch dem TE mehr darum was die Spieler mit ihrem Verhalten aus dem Spiel machen. Früher gabs das 60% reittier ab level 40- vorher musste man laufen ,oder wie ich, als gepard durch die gegend saussen. Man hat die Spieler beneidet die schon reiten konnte aber man hat sich damit abgefunden weil "irgendwann park ich meinen Ar*** auch auf so ein schnittiges reittier"-wenn man den das Geld für hatte- und ich weiß was manche Leute auf einigen Realms gemacht haben um sich etwas dazu zuverdienen(mal ganz unter uns-ich würde das nie öffentlich machen: aber da wurde sich ne nachtelfe gebastelt und gestript oder man hat gegen geld würfelroulett gespielt oder seine mitspieler mit kalkül das geld aus den taschen gezogen. Ich sage nur "Seiten des Schlingendorntals" -Was, du suchst Seite 1? ich habe 3 davon- für 5 Gold kannste sofort eine haben oer du tauscht gegen Seite X und Y") ... ich schweife ab. Jedenfalls>man hatte ein Ziel wofür man hinarbeiten musste und die motivation war auch da dieses zu erreichen und danach das nächste anzugehen.
Heute bekommt man reiten ab 20 für 5 graue plunderstücke-Instancen müssen nicht mehr gesucht werden da sofortiger port in die Ini geschiet, questgeber stehen drinne(also kein nachfragen mehr im /p channel wer eventl welche quests zum teilen hätte was wieder den kommunikationsabbruch sogute kommt) und und und - das momentane spielprinzip ist so schnelllebig geworden das fehler nicht mehr verziehen werden -weil die ungeduld auf den langersehnten endcontent- leider nur noch gefördert wird. alles muss schneller gehen und am besten ohne probleme und das schon gestern. 

Für ambitionierte Raider ist dies natürlich willkommen um ihren xten Twink hoch zu ziehen und für die Raids startklar zu machen. Für neueinsteiger ist dies gewohnter alltag mit den ganzen annehmlichkeiten die geboten werde und für Spieler die seit ca 5 jahren dabei sind einfach nur unverständlich. Früher wurde an einem Boss solange probiert bis man auf diverse fähigkeiten entsprechend reagieren konnte,daraufhin konnte man sich auf dem realm mit anderen unterhalten und strategien austauschen- irgendwann kammen dann die Guides wo alles drin stand wo man nur noch nach diesem geschriebsel reagieren sollte und irgendwann gab es dieses Lustige addon wo in ICC angezeigte wurde wie weit der Buff-wenn sie explodiert- als farbiger kreis auf dem boden angezeigt wurden. Man merkt doch selber die unterschiede zwischen den spielern welche alles von der Pike auf gelernt haben/selber beigebracht haben und der Generation der alles vorgekaut wird<das sind dann meistens auch die,die wenn se mal "hilfreich" auf fragen antworten mit -Google ist dein freund kommen- wenn überhaupt weil es heute ja gang und gebe ist das man eher den Guide zu Boss XY unbekannt auswendig lernen sollte anstatt für einen berufsaufstieg/notenverbesserung an seinen fremdsprachenkenntnissen zu arbeiten<en bissel blödes beispiel aber anders viel es mir momentan nicht ein.

Ich würde es begrüssen wenn in einigen Sachen etwas zurückgeschraubt werden würde - z.B 60% reiten ab lvl 30 - 100% ab 50. Addons wie questhelper und co umgearbeitet werden würde indem auf der Karte keine markierung mehr erscheint wo der mob zu finden ist aber dann wenigstens durch anzeigen der schrift über dem npc er als ersichtlich gilt zum töten, dass das PvE System und die Balance nicht zum ungunsten des PvP einschneiden muss (ich spiele selber gerne PvP- unter anderem mit dem Twink in der Scherbenwelt immer schön auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel flaagen gedefft bis zum abwinken) - also ein PvE Balance und eine eigenständige PvP Balance mit selfheal für jederman und co, das die Klassen sich wieder unterscheiden und nur schamis Heldentum wirken können, das der BR vom DK für den auferstanden zeitlich begrenzt ist und man was weiß ich 5min zeit hat bis man wieder verfault und den boden knutscht, das man open PvP fördern könnte wenn sich vieleicht daraus für die fraktion vorteile oder neuerungen ergeben- das Vorgebirge des Hügelandes Arathihochland bieten sich doch für Fraktionkämpfe der Verlassen gegen die Zwerge doch magisch an-vieleicht ein verschiebung der Grenzen mit täglichen aufgaben wie bollwerke oder sowas befestigen sonst steht der feind mal vor UC oder nimmt das Sumpfland ein was wieder zu folge haben könnte das dort Flugpunkte solange weg sind bis man besagtes gebiet zurückerobert hat<aber das sind nur wunschträume.

So-lange rede kurzer sinn worauf ich schon von anfang an hin hinauswollte war: Das verhalten der Community kann man leider nicht wegpatchen aber was ich mir wünsche ist dass jeder hektische spieler wieder etwas resiszenter wird gegen fehlschläge der mitstreiter und wieder lernt das etwas tolles zeit braucht um es zu genießen anstatt alles schnell und gleich haben zu wollen bzw zu bekommen.


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

Die nette kleine nedrige RPG-Com ist durch dieses Massenprodukt eh völlig versaut worden ... Egal wo man jetzt landet, der allgemeine _un_soziale agressive WoWWurm erwartet dich schon!


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Mai 2011)

Es ist genau dieser Text, den ich auch voll so unterstützen muss. Als WotLK-Starter. 

*Ich irre ziellos umher.*

Mir fehlt nach dem reiten, schnellem reiten, fliegen, fliegen in Nordend, schnellem fliegen und meisterhaftem Fliegen einfach ein Ziel, auf das ich mich hinzubewegen kann. Ich bin nicht outgeared, ich bin quasi *outgolded*. Es hat für mich keinerlei Bedeutung mehr. Es fehlt an eben dieser Herausforderung. Nicht die Herausforderungen in Instanzen und Schlachtzügen machen für mich WoW aus, sondern der Gesamtspaß in jeder Sekunde in dieser Welt.
Wie bereits geschrieben wurde, wird dieser erste Gang durch dieses große Sturmwind nie zurückkehren. All das ist absolut gewöhnlich mittlerweile. Aber woran man immer noch arbeiten kann, sind einfache Timesinks und Besonderheiten zwischen den Klassen im jetzigen Content.

Es muss für mich nicht immer eine Herausforderung in Instanzen oder Schlachtzügen sein, mir reicht es, nette Leute kennen zu lernen und mit ihnen *zusammen zu spielen*. *Das sehe ich als Quintessenz von WoW*. Erfolge + Items sind absolut zweitrangig. Doch genau dieses Denken geht verloren oder ist schon verloren gegangen.

Da gibt es eine Anzahl Spieler, die sich erhoffen, hier mehr gefordert zu werden als alle anderen, um sich später abheben zu können von anderen Spielern. Warum dies mittlerweile für jeden Raid so sein soll, ist mir allerdings schleierhaft. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich als Raidleiter alter Schlachtzüge fungiere. Mir geht es nicht um diese Erfolge, sondern ich mag es, mit einigen Leuten *etwas zu unternehmen*. Heutzutage in Cataclysm ist das nicht mehr möglich, da passt ein "Gemütlich" nicht zu einem "Zusammen" oder "Schlachtzug".

Ich benötige hierzu kein besonderes Schlachtzugsdesign, ich brauche keine schwierigen Bosse, mir reicht dieser eine Abend mit oft schönen Erinnerungen, wie schwer es anfangs war, wie leicht es nun ist. Heutige Raids empfinde ich nicht mehr als schwer. Für die einen sind sie absolut unspielbar, andere beklagen sich mangels Herausforderung. Wo die einen dann sagen, dann ist doch alles schön, sehe ich ein Problem. Unspielbar bedeutet auch, das diese Leute aufgrund ihrer eigenen Spielfertigkeit an Grenzen geraten. *Damals waren diese Grenzen meistens durch Equipment gesetzt, heute eben durch Spielfertigkeit*. Für mich persönlich ist es schlimm zu erleben, wie Freunde aufhören, einfach weil sie es in heutigen Instanzen nicht schaffen, Leute hochzuheilen (in besonderen Situationen), einen Schnitter zu spielen. Früher gab es sowas nicht. Da forderte man etwas Konzentration und wenn jeder etwas mitgemacht hat, gab es nur noch die Voraussetzung, das der Schaden oder die Heilung eventuell für einen Boss reicht. Heute passt ein Spieler eine Sekunde nicht auf und der ganze Schlachtzug leidet. Einige mögen sich damit einfach abfinden, schließlich sollen die anderen lieber Tetris spielen, mir tut es da von Herzen leid, weil es nunmal gute Freunde sind.

Mir fehlt es außerhalb der wenigen (für mich "besonderen") Schlachtzügen einfach an einer Herausforderung außerhalb. Da geht man als gewöhnlicher Spieler etwas farmen oder betritt die ewig gleichen Instanzen. Ruf farmen kann man nur bei wenigen Fraktionen, die jeder besser ausgestatteter Spieler heute längst auf erfürchtig besitzt, da man nur mal eben einen Wappenrock holen muss. Einige Berufe sind soweit rückschrittlich, das man innerhalb weniger Sekunden jeden Gegenstand erstellen kann, wodurch ein massives Überangebot besteht, aus dem sich jeder sein Teil aussuchen kann. PVP als Nebenbeschäftigung mag nicht jeder, aber auch Archäologie ist nicht jedermanns Sache.

Wo ist das Argentumturnier, was einen immer mal wieder locken konnte ohne BiS-Items für die Schlachtzüge zu bieten? Wo sind die Orakel und Wildherzen, wo man einfach fast sinnlose Ruffraktionen hatte? Wo sind die Kaluak von Cataclysm, ich will eine neue Angel, wo ist das Tausendwinter, welches Farmhauptpunkt war für Elemente und bessere Kräuter und Erze und Treffpunkt für open PVP war? Tol Barad ist neu, aber durch die Balance kaum besucht. Hartnäckigkeit mit wöchentlichen Quests machen da viel aus. Apropos Weekly, wo ist die Schlachtzugsweekly, die einen zumeist relativ einfachen Boss angeboten haben mit besonderen Belohnungen?

Random-Raids sind aufgrund der neuen Gildenpolitik heute rar gesäht. Wo Blizzard etwas die Zusammengehörigkeit stärken wollte, entstand ein Bild gegen kleinere Gilden. Diese sind heutzutage nicht mehr groß in der Lage, Schlachtzüge zu veranstalten. Die Hälfte der Spieler auffüllen ohne einen Boss zu kennen? Gelaufen wird Gildenintern. Nicht nur, das Schlachtzüge schwierig sind, als Spieler ohne große Gilde hat man auch kaum Chancen, sie überhaupt zu sehen. Also bleibt das so bestehen.
Gildenlevel und Boni hin oder her, darf es sein, das Spieler andere Spieler konsequent ausschließen? Das ist ein selbsterzeugtes Problem, gemacht durch Gildenerfolge und Gildenerfahrung sowie Gildenherausforderungen. Dadurch geht für einen ganzen Teil der Spielerschaft, nicht nur für die Personen mit kleineren Gilden, sondern auch für die Einzelkämpfer, für einige RPler, denen ihr Gildenname etwas bedeutet ein kompletter Content verloren.

All das sind so kleine Brotkrumen auf der Fährte zu dem WoW, wie es heute besteht. Da fehlt es einfach an Liebe, das Spiel wieder selbst zu inszenieren mit einer spannenden Geschichte, die nicht große Gilden für große Schlachtzüge erfordert. Da fehlt es an Content außerhalb von den Instanzen, einer Geschichtsneuschreibung für die Interessierten, Dinge, die es zu tun gibt, die Sinn machen.
Wir benötigen keine Entfernung unserer Flugtiere, wir brauchen keine Goldentnahme, wir brauchen keine Rücksetzung auf Null, wie es sich so viele wünschen. Wir benötigen schlicht und ergreifend nun einfach Dinge abseits von Schlachtzügen oder Instanzen, die uns wirklich bei Laune halten kann. Da würde ich einfach meine Entwickler drauf losschicken und mir hinterher die besten Vorschläge heraussuchen. Wir brauchen kein "bring the Skill, not the Player", wir benötigen kein "aber jeder muss die gleichen Chancen haben, jeder Heiler muss jeden DD töten können". All das sind Trugschlüsse aus Forderungen, die Blizzard einfach falsch interpretiert. 

WoW ist rettbar, quasi wiederbelebbar. Aber dafür muss man jetzt eben neue/andere/wieder-die-alten Wege gehen. Ein wenig Spielfreude der Entwickler, einige Testphasen für neue Fraktionen, Berufumgestaltungen und WoW wird friedlich weiter existieren. Wenn wir jedoch so weiter arbeiten und nur eine Instanz nach der nächsten, die NOCH schwerer ist als die vorherige reinschieben, geht das Spiel an dieser Stelle zu Grunde.


----------



## Garbage (19. Mai 2011)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Und warum wurde das so verändert? Weil der Großteil es gefordert hat.



tja leider, aber es gibts genug beispiele dass net unbedingt das gut was die mehrheit sagt oder?!?! blizz hätte sich halt net drauf einlassen dürfen aber da wären halt ein paar millionen weniger aufs firmenkonto geflossen


----------



## Murkas (19. Mai 2011)

ich hab mir jetz nur den ersten post durchgelesen..
hast du schonmal dran gedacht, dass andre das jetzige wow als DAS wow sehen und ned das alte? für dich baut alles auf "deinem" wow auf.. ich z.B. habe mit wotlk angefangen und ich sehe nicht ein Spiel mit 3 Addons, sondern alles zusammen als Spiel.. und ich meine wieviele würden denn noch spielen, wenn alles so aussehe wie zu classic? da is ja mal 0 Abwechslung.. ich habe auch mal mit nem gnomenmage angefangen.. mein damals einziger Char.. der hatte es dann irgendwann auf n höheres level gebracht und dann kam man von dieser meiner Meinung nach ewig grünen Spielwelt auf die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.. und ich fand, dass BC ein ganz andres Gefühl war.. aber absolut kein schlechtes.. und dann nach Nordend die 10 Tage trial version testen.. das war erst was.. dann hab ich den server gewechselt und zur Horde.. und dann ging alles ganz schnell.. aber ich hatte NIE das Gefühl, dass das Spiel zu einem Zeitpunkt kein wow mehr war... 
im übrigen habe ich so mitbekommen, dass sich atm ziemlich viele Classic-Gilden aufbauen..


----------



## Exicoo (19. Mai 2011)

klar hat sich WoW in seeeehr vielen Teilen negativ verändert, aber wenn man ne Gilde hat mit der man raiden kann macht's immer noch Spaß... und leider macht Blizz ja nur das, was die Mehrheit möchte. 
So is es ja auch am sinnvollsten.


----------



## Zarox (19. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...
> Wo ist das Argentumturnier, was einen immer mal wieder locken konnte ohne BiS-Items für die Schlachtzüge zu bieten? Wo sind die Orakel und Wildherzen, wo man einfach fast sinnlose Ruffraktionen hatte? Wo sind die Kaluak von Cataclysm, ich will eine neue Angel, wo ist das Tausendwinter, welches Farmhauptpunkt war für Elemente und bessere Kräuter und Erze und Treffpunkt für open PVP war? Tol Barad ist neu, aber durch die Balance kaum besucht. Hartnäckigkeit mit wöchentlichen Quests machen da viel aus. Apropos Weekly, wo ist die Schlachtzugsweekly, die einen zumeist relativ einfachen Boss angeboten haben mit besonderen Belohnungen?
> 
> ...


Die vielen WO-Fragen sind passend...

WO ist der "Pfad der Titanen" geblieben der für Cata-Talentbäume so hoch angepriesen wurde?!

Bei ~ 200 Mio. $ Umsatz monatlich dürfte man mehr erwarten als ständig ausgelutschte sachen aufgeschönt neu vorgesetzt zu kriegen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Mai 2011)

Zarox schrieb:


> Die vielen WO-Fragen sind passend...
> 
> WO ist der "Pfad der Titanen" geblieben der für Cata-Talentbäume so hoch angepriesen wurde?!
> 
> Bei ~ 200 Mio. $ Umsatz monatlich dürfte man mehr erwarten als ständig ausgelutschte sachen aufgeschönt neu vorgesetzt zu kriegen.





> 14.06.2010
> Wie Blizzard jüngst auf einem Hands-On-Event in Irvine, L.A., verlauten ließ, ist das für Cataclysm angekündigte Feature, "Pfad der Titanen", das in Kombination mit dem neuen sekundären Beruf Archäologie zu mehr Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten pro Klasse führen sollte, auf die ewig lange Liste der "Einfälle, die wir schlussendlich _noch_ nicht realisieren" gerutscht.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derulu (20. Mai 2011)

Garbage schrieb:


> tja leider, aber es gibts genug beispiele dass net unbedingt das gut was die mehrheit sagt oder?!?! blizz hätte sich halt net drauf einlassen dürfen aber da wären halt ein paar millionen weniger aufs firmenkonto geflossen



Und Blizzard hätte seinen Sinn als "Unternehmen" verfehlt...


----------



## Derulu (20. Mai 2011)

Zarox schrieb:


> ....



Eine Ankündigung, was ein Addon eventuell enthalten könnte, weil es die Entwickler in der derzeitigen Entwicklungsphase als "spannend" empfinden ist kein "Anpreisen". Das was bei der Blizzcon (und anderen Veranstaltungen anderer Spieleentwickler) bei erstmaligen Vorstellungen von Spielen präsentiert wird ist, in das Ergebnis vieler Brainstormings, es ist das woran derzeit entwickelt wird. Es ist allerdings KEIN Versprechen, dass dies dann alles realisiert wird und nicht doch vielleicht verworfen wird, aus welchen Gründen auch immer...


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und Blizzard hätte seinen Sinn als "Unternehmen" verfehlt...



Unternehmen haben aber auch ein Image. Genauso wie die Produkte. WoW beginnt, Spieler in höherer Anzahl zu verlieren, die nicht mehr gehen, weil sie keine Zeit haben, sondern weil ihnen das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt.

Auf Langzeit gesehen hätte man eine andere Strategie fahren können, die zwar kurzfristig nicht so erfolgreich, dafür aber auf Dauer "gute" Gewinne erzielt hätte.

Ich denke, Blizzard versucht "42" zu programmieren. (Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis)


----------



## Derulu (20. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Unternehmen haben aber auch ein Image. Genauso wie die Produkte. WoW beginnt, Spieler in höherer Anzahl zu verlieren, die nicht mehr gehen, weil sie keine Zeit haben, sondern weil ihnen das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt.
> 
> Auf Langzeit gesehen hätte man eine andere Strategie fahren können, die zwar kurzfristig nicht so erfolgreich, dafür aber auf Dauer "gute" Gewinne erzielt hätte.
> 
> Ich denke, Blizzard versucht "42" zu programmieren. (Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis)



Ist halt immer eine Frage der Unternehmenstrategie...und börsennotierte AGs haben nun mal in 99% der Fälle die Angewohnheit so schnell als möglich, so viel Gewinn als möglich zu erzielen, schließlich wollen die Shareholder JETZT und nicht erst in 10 Jahren (und davor so gut wie nichts) ihre Ergebnisse haben...die Devise lautet "Besser den Spatz in der Hand, als die Taube auf dem Dach" ("Besser sehr hohe Gewinne jetzt und über einen mittelfristigen, als niedrigere Gewinne über einen längeren Zeitraum). BTW, die Entwicklung (Weiterentwicklung, Addonprogrammierung, Support, etc.) eines Abo-MMORPGs gilt bei in etwa 200.000 Abonennten als "rentabel" (bringt also mehr als es kostet)...


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es ist genau dieser Text, den ich auch voll so unterstützen muss. Als WotLK-Starter.
> 
> *Ich irre ziellos umher.*
> 
> ...



Da ich mich gestern Abend noch bemüht habe, diesen Beitrag zu verfassen, wage ich es einmal, ihn zu zitieren.


----------



## Derulu (20. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...



Schade für dich...ich nicht...und ich spiele das Spiel länger als du (soweit ich mich erinnern kann hast du mal erwähnt seit WotLk zu spielen) und hab trotzdem noch viel Spaß und Freude daran (aktuell weit weit mehr als zu WotLk Zeiten)

So hat jeder seine eigene Meinung

Und die Geschichte von WoW war übrigens noch nie so vielschichtig und verzweigt wie jetzt (und das sage ich als Spieler, der alle Zusatz-Bücher zumindest 2 mal gelesen hat und sich, meines Erachtens, doch etwas mit der Warcraft Lore auskennt) als heute, man muss nur die Augen aufmachen und die kleinen Zeichen sehen (NPCs überall in der Welt erzählen sich gegenseitig von geschichtlichen Ereignissen etc.)


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Mai 2011)

Sich selbst nach 9 Beiträgen (auf der gleichen Seite) selbst zu "fullquoten"... Wow, Respekt Doofkatze, das nimmt langsam echt neue Ausmaße an hier...


----------



## Dini (20. Mai 2011)

Ich mochte WoW zu Classic Zeiten, ebenso wie heute. Sonst hätte ich wohl nach fast einem Jahr Pause nicht wieder damit angefangen und nachdem jetzt der erste Monat fast rum ist, werde ich das Abo auch wieder verlängern.

Viele der Schilderungen des TEs haben mich aber schmunzeln lassen.

Was habe ich damals Muffensausen gehabt an der Späherkuppe in Westfall, als ich zum ersten mal der grimmigen Horde gegenüberstand.
Was hat man sich die Spielernamen eingeprägt. Die, der gefürchtetsten PVPler, oder der Hervorstechenenden Spieler und Gildenleiter der eigenen Fraktion.
Ich habe Spieler kennengelernt, deren Antrieb einzig und allein das exploiten war. Nach Hyjal, oder AUF Undercity, bzw. die Ruinen von Lordaeron und die entlegendsten Winkel und Geheimnisse der WoW Welt.
Ich war mit Spielbekannten Stormwind raiden, als es noch keine Erfolge dafür gab. Besser gesagt, meine Begleiter haben sich lustig durch die Gegend geschnetzelt und ich saß mit ein paar Allis auf der Mauer von Stormwind am Lagerfeuer im RP Dress und habe emotet.

Es war auch einfacher Kontakte zu knüpfen. Auf dem neuen Server habe ich noch niemanden außerhalb meiner Familiengilde kennengelernt. 
Dabei ist OG brechend voll! Ich weiche immer schon auf das Tal der Ehre um weil es im Tal der Stärke dermaßen voll ist, am Boden und in der Luft, dass mein Rechner meckert und lagt, viel schlimmer noch wenn ich über mein Netbook spiele: Inis sind 0 Problem, aber durch OG ruckel ich mit 6 fps -.-* Aber Austausch ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht aufgefallen. Man steht nebeneinander und zeigt sein Equip, oder das tolle Flug/Reitmount. Die Zeiten, wo man im "Stadtdress" am Lagerfeuer saß, sind vorbei.
Die meiste Zeit ist man eh mit Unbekannten von anderen Servern unterwegs in Random inis, die sich oftmals aufführen, als wären sie allein.
Schade ist das, aber: isso.
Mir gefällt das Spiel trotzdem noch.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Mai 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Spiel trotzdem noch.



Wäre es anders, wären wir wohl alle nicht hier. Es geht darum, Kritik zu üben.


----------



## Stoneprince (20. Mai 2011)

Blizzard orientiert sich nicht an denen die Classic sogeil fanden und ne Zeitreise zurück machen wollen...

Sondern auch ein Spiel wie WoW verändert sich mit der Zeit und das nun 6 Jahre!!!
Da ist doch klar, das einige Sache auf der Strecke bleiben und neues dazu kommt.

Ich hab Ende Classic angefangen und war dann mit TBC-Content voll dabei und das was ich höre aus Classic,
muss man nun nicht mehr haben, weil das veraltet ist.

Es gibt zwar ein paar Sachen die mich auch derzeit stören, aber im Grunde hat sich WoW wesentlich verbessert,
wenn man den Unterschied sieht.

TBC: war geil und was neues.
WotLK: war noch besser, weil die Gebiete und der Content sehr schön und abwechslungsreich waren. (Ja, ich liebe ICC)
Cata: Gebiete sehen super aus, Quests sind schön und nett, Content macht Laune und extrem Fun

Freue mich schon auf den neuen Content und die weiteren Erweiterungen nach Cata.


----------



## Snee (20. Mai 2011)

"WoW ist rettbar, quasi wiederbelebbar. Aber dafür muss man jetzt eben neue/andere/wieder-die-alten Wege gehen. Ein wenig Spielfreude der Entwickler, einige Testphasen für neue Fraktionen, Berufumgestaltungen und WoW wird friedlich weiter existieren. Wenn wir jedoch so weiter arbeiten und nur eine Instanz nach der nächsten, die NOCH schwerer ist als die vorherige reinschieben, geht das Spiel an dieser Stelle zu Grunde."

Made my day :-) 

- WoW ist rettbar, quasi wiederbelebbar: habe Greenpeace und WWF informiert
- neue/andere/wieder-die-alten Wege gehen: Xavier N. schreibt bereits an einer überarbeiteten Version seines Songs... 
- ein wenig Spielfreude der Entwickler: Antrag auf Spielecke gestellt
- Testphasen für neue Fraktion: Amnesty International entwickelt zeitnah ein Konzept und wird es vorbringen
- Berufsumgestaltung: IHK stellt sich aktuell noch quer
- geht das Spiel an dieser Stelle zu Grunde: this could be the end of the world.....of warcraft ;-)

Weiter so Doofkatze!


----------



## Terrorzapfen (20. Mai 2011)

Das hier ist für mich sicherlich der beste Thread des buffed Forums. Warum? Mir ist bewußt geworden, dass ich nur 30% des Spasspotentials des Spiels nutze. Ich spiele jetzt ca 11 Monate und rannte erst einmal wie wild meiner Gilde hinterher. Das hat im Endeffekt dazu geführt, dass ich zwar 2 brauchbar ausgestattete 85er Chars habe und Cata-Content inkl. der Zul-X-Inis gut kenne, aber beim Lesen hier fällt mir auf, dass ich an vielem einfach vorbei gerushed bin. Langeweile entsteht bei mir definitiv durch das "schneller, höher, weiter" mit den 85ern. Daher werde ich das jetzt stoppen 

Ich werde die Idee der Gilde Wächter der Zeit schnellstens bei meiner Gilde vorstellen und auf Malorne Gleichgesinnte suchen um alten Content mit level-stop zu genießen. WOW entschleunigen und genußmaximieren sozusagen.

Danke für die sehr gute Anregung

Terrorzapfen


----------



## sharas1 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich habe knapp 1/4 Jahr vor der Veröffentlichung von WotlK angefangen WoW zu spielen. 
Meine Frau hat mich dazu genötigt mir mal nen Trialaccount zu bauen...Also runtergeladen, installiert, gepatched und ich war baff... 
Und das mir, als alteingesessener Egoshooter Spieler...^^
Da war Interaktion zwischen Spielern, Freundschaften und einfache, aber nette, Bekanntschaften entwickelten sich.

Nach dem Release von WotlK war meine WoW Welt auch noch total in Butter. Geiles Spiel, und ich verbrachte min. 4-6 Stunden täglich in den alten Ländern und in Nordend.
Tolle Story, tolles Design der Länderreien und das spielen war auch angenehm auf meinem PvE Server. 
Habe seit anbeginn meiner Spielzeit eine tolle, menschlich sehr nette Gilde gehabt bzw war/bin in einer drin.
Raiden war auch super, ich gehe super gerne Random raiden. Denn dort lernt man prima Leute kennen. Sehr viele nette Spieler, natürlich auch mal ein paar 
nicht so freundliche Genossen. Aber das gehört halt dazu, thats life....

Die "Pro-Gilden" (räusper*) rushten durch den aktuellen Content und ich als passionierter Random-Spieler hatte immer die Gelegenheit den Content aktuell zu Ende zu bringen, aufgrund der Kontakte die man geknüpft hatte. Irgendjemand hatte immer was gesucht, bzw man hatte ja auch schon einen guten Namen auf dem Server und man hatte immer
Anschluß an einen Raid. 10er und 25er ID´s hatte ich jede Woche gespielt.
Und auch die 5er Instanzen waren angenehm, musste man ja nicht über eine halbe Stunde auf einen Invite warten
und die Anzahl der Instanz-Leaver und Kicker hielt sich in Grenzen, was wohl auch auf den nicht so hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad zurückzuführen ist.

Wenn mal kein Raid anlag, der Main gut equipped war, hatte ich immer Zeit und Lust auch noch einen Twink auf Max-Lvl zu spielen und auf aktuelles Raidniveau zu equippen.
Das Marken farmen ging ja gut von der Hand und machte einen sauspaß zu sehen wie sich der Charakter entwickelt.

Und dann kam Cataclysm.......

Gut, ich habe nix gegen schwere, herrausforderne Instanzen, ich habe auch kein Problem damit Blau equipped rum zu laufen.
Aber ich habe ein Problem damit das ich 45 min bis eine Stunde auf eine Instanz warten muss und dann festzustellen das man diese aufgrund von Instanzleaver oder sonstigen Sachen nicht zuende bringen kann. Nur um in SW rumzustehen, vielleicht 2 Daylis dort zu machen (wenn man alle Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig hat) um auf Invite zu warten ist mir dann doch zu blöd. Man hat ja sonst nix mehr auf dem Zettel. 
Gut, Archäologie auf 525 gebracht, alle anderen Berufe natürlich auch...und was dann?

Rumgammeln.....sauber.....

Achja, da war ja noch den Raidcontent...
Gut, ich hatte mir eine Stammgruppe gesucht, was aber leider aufgrund meiner Arbeitszeiten nicht wirklich hingehauen hatte.
Man war trotzdem bis Nef und Chogall gekommen, das auch recht zügig, ich musste nur wie gesagt diesen Raid verlassen weil ich morgens nicht mehr gut aus dem Bett kam.
Also wieder meine geliebte Random Variante am Wochenende....
Aber dann....

Random???? Raid??? Nichts da....außer Itemfarmruns....

1-3 Leute im Raid-Tool...geilo dachte ich....

Dann kommen die Gildenerfolge ins Spiel, wo jede Gilde lieber intern raiden geht.
Ja, ich habe ja auch eine Gilde, wie gesagt alles super Menschen, nur leider nicht raidfähig....
Und ich habe/hatte nicht die absicht in eine Gilde zu wechseln die vielleicht erfolgreicher ist, aber dafür eventuell nicht so nett.
Da wiegen für mich Freundschaft und Gildenloyalität mehr als Items und Gildenruf.

Aber langweilig ist es trotzdem geworden, wohl auch aufgrund der Zusammenlegung von 10er und 25er Raids. Denn wenn eine Gilde 10er läuft würde es
vielleicht so sein das diese Member 25er random laufen würden oder umgekehrt...
Ist aber leider nicht so, denn das gibts ja leider nicht mehr....

Ich habe mich aus purer Langeweile aus dem Spiel zurückgezogen und warte darauf das was neues kommt.
Denn ich habe wie gesagt keine Lust den ganzen Abend den Hauptstadtchat zu lesen und darauf zu warten das was passiert....

Mein Account läuft zwar noch, ich war auch ein paar mal wieder im Spiel, musste aber feststellen das es vom Feeling noch genau so ist 
wie ich es damals verlassen habe...
Ich warte jetzt noch auf patch 4.2, hoffe darauf das sich dann was ändert, da ja mehr Raidcontent im Spiel ist. 
Aber wirkliche Hoffnung habe ich nicht.....


----------



## Sano (21. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> ... Schade für dich...ich nicht...und ich spiele das Spiel länger als du (soweit ich mich erinnern kann hast du
> mal erwähnt seit WotLk zu spielen) und hab trotzdem noch viel Spaß und Freude daran (aktuell weit weit
> mehr als zu WotLk Zeiten) ...



Das geht mir auch so. Das könnte aber auch daran liegen das die Classic-Spieler die alte Welt noch 
erlebt als ersten Endcontent erlebt haben. Wenn Ich also als Spieler der ersten Stunde durch die alte (neue) Welt 
reise dann gibt es kaum einen Punkt an dem ich mich nicht an irgendeine Geschichte erinnere. Die 
ersten Eindrücke im Spiel sind halt die schönsten. Deshalb denke ich spiele ich nun in der veränderten 
Welt wieder viel lieber als in den hinzugefügten Welten. 
Spieler die erst später angefangen haben zu spielen machen dementsprechend in anderen Gebieten
erste Erfahrungen im Hauptcontent. Dann wird natürlich dieses Gebiet verklärt.

Grüße


----------

